# Skiing on the Cheap - 2010-11 Thread



## billski (Jul 12, 2010)

Time to get started trolling.  Clubs are beginning to offer bulk sales.  Looking to compare deals as usual.


----------



## jaytrem (Jul 12, 2010)

billski said:


> Time to get started trolling.  Clubs are beginning to offer bulk sales.  Looking to compare deals as usual.



The Tahoe Card is aready on sale and the price goes up on August 1st.  Comes with a few lift tickets...

http://www.snowbomb.com/

Also the Descente Passport jacket will be back again.  Great deal, buy a jacket for about $220 and get 40 free lift tickets.  I think I used 16 this past year, so that came to $13.75 a day.  The jackets are actually very nice too.


----------



## billski (Jul 14, 2010)

*Ski NH*

[FONT=Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] Ski NH lift ticket packages go on sale  August 3rd

While not the cheapest way to get a ticket, what is cool about these is the lack of any blackout dates.
[/FONT]


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 14, 2010)

Subscribing.


----------



## hammer (Jul 14, 2010)

billski said:


> [FONT=Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] Ski NH lift ticket packages go on sale  August 3rd
> 
> While not the cheapest way to get a ticket, what is cool about these is the lack of any blackout dates.
> [/FONT]


Minimum purchase of 6 this year...about the lowest I've ever seen.

Of course, one could go though the ACE ski club for similar prices on many of the NH areas and I believe no purchase minimums...


----------



## xtreme434 (Jul 21, 2010)

Don't know any lift ticket deals... But allsportprotection.com is offering a coupon right now if anyone is interested. The code is VBCDDA


----------



## neil (Jul 21, 2010)

What does this code give you?


----------



## billski (Jul 29, 2010)

*North Conway Ski Tent Sale Aug 7-21*

Not sure how good the deals are going to be, but since the resorts will all be in one place, it looks like a great place to hang for a few hours.

$5 off coupon here:
http://www.northconwayskitentsale.com/

Don't forget to bring your EICSL card for shopping, lodging and food discounts in the area.  Make a weekend out of it!


----------



## Bkroon9175 (Aug 5, 2010)

I cut my purchase back this year on SKI NH passes.  The value isn't the same as it was several years ago.   With Liftopia and promos that the mountains conduct, a skier or rider can get better deals elsewhere


----------



## billski (Aug 5, 2010)

Bkroon9175 said:


> I cut my purchase back this year on SKI NH passes.  The value isn't the same as it was several years ago.   With Liftopia and promos that the mountains conduct, a skier or rider can get better deals elsewhere



Pays to shop around. The NH resorts concluded about a year ago that they were "giving tickets away" at rates they didn't need to.  Or so they think.

Another suggestion.  Friend Liftopia on Facebook.  I won a $10 coupon from them in a photo contest last week.  Actually, a LOT of people won.


----------



## hammer (Aug 5, 2010)

Bkroon9175 said:


> I cut my purchase back this year on SKI NH passes.  The value isn't the same as it was several years ago.   With Liftopia and promos that the mountains conduct, a skier or rider can get better deals elsewhere





billski said:


> Pays to shop around. The NH resorts concluded about a year ago that they were "giving tickets away" at rates they didn't need to.  Or so they think.
> 
> Another suggestion.  Friend Liftopia on Facebook.  I won a $10 coupon from them in a photo contest last week.  Actually, a LOT of people won.



Unless they changed the system, I think the passes are part of the compensation that the SkiNH participants provide to the program.

When I first started skiing they were a great deal.  Now...not much of a discount.  I usually get them to get some kind of break during holiday weeks and weekends, but I'd rather go through Liftopia if I can.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Aug 5, 2010)

Bkroon9175 said:


> I cut my purchase back this year on SKI NH passes.  The value isn't the same as it was several years ago.   With Liftopia and promos that the mountains conduct, a skier or rider can get better deals elsewhere



We used to do well with them; we'd split the package among two or three families.  That's still part of the attraction...the fact that they're totally transferrable...you can sell them on Craig's list or eBay.

We stopped dealing with them when the AllNewEngland pass became a better deal for our situation.


----------



## hammer (Aug 5, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> We used to do well with them; we'd split the package among two or three families.  That's still part of the attraction...the fact that they're totally transferrable...you can sell them on Craig's list or eBay.
> 
> We stopped dealing with them when the AllNewEngland pass became a better deal for our situation.


Actually, legally you can't...



> TRANSFERABILITY RESTRICTIONS: These vouchers are part of the Ski NH Anywhere, Anytime Pass, which is being sold to an individual or company. Public resale to other parties via any form of advertising (including online auction websites such as eBay or Craigslist), or transfer of vouchers on the property of any Ski NH resort is strictly prohibited and violation will result in revocation, without refunds, of all unused vouchers of this package, and may result in prosecution in accordance with New Hampshire Statues RSA 637:8 “Theft of Services.”


IIRC trying to re-sell tickets here on AZ got canned because of concerns about this type of problem.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Aug 5, 2010)

hammer said:


> Actually, legally you can't...
> 
> IIRC trying to re-sell tickets here on AZ got canned because of concerns about this type of problem.



Interesting.  It seems to me that back in the day the only restrictions were that you couldn't sell them in the mountain's parking lot.


----------



## jaytrem (Aug 5, 2010)

The Colorado Gems Card is out.  Cost is $10.  Gets you lots of discounts out there...

http://www.coloradoski.com/Resorts/Gems/GemsCard/


----------



## billski (Aug 10, 2010)

*Club Members Ski at Burke VT $15 - Friday Jan 14, 2011*

[FONT=&quot]Just got this from Burke Marketing:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]"I wanted to let you and your club know that this year’s ski club open house will be on Friday, January 14, 2011.  We will offer $15 full day lift tickets to anyone who shows a valid ski club ID from ANY ski club (one ticket per valid ID).  There will also be an après ski party starting at 2pm at the Tamarack Grill in the Sherburne Base Lodge.  There will be food, prizes, etc.  It was really fun last year and we had a big turn out."
[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]So... Join a club, any club (like ACE) .... We've been through this before, you'll save a lot of $$ eclipsing your membership fee!
[/FONT]


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 10, 2010)

Bill- Any word on what mountains and what discounts will be offered through Ace this season? I recall a few of the larger VT resorts held out until the very last second last year for ski clubs. Would be interested in joining but specifically interested in certain areas. Just wondering when you guys find out and if you find out what deals are offered before or after memberships are due?


----------



## billski (Aug 10, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Bill- Any word on what mountains and what discounts will be offered through Ace this season? I recall a few of the larger VT resorts held out until the very last second last year for ski clubs. Would be interested in joining but specifically interested in certain areas. Just wondering when you guys find out and if you find out what deals are offered before or after memberships are due?


 
We already had our "mail sale" in July. In general, most of the VT tix will have been scarfed up (whith a few less popular exceptions).  I am not privy to the details of quanties remaining.  However, terms of Ski NH allow for continued club sales without limits. Ski NH resorts jacked up their prices to clubs significantly 2 years ago. I'm sure there will be another sale, but you either got to join the club or troll the web page of the club for the latest.
See the latest posting here for a "rate sheet" of the prices being offered. The next offering will most likely be at the same prices.

For others:
Concerning the reselling of tix, Vermont and NH now specifically prohibit resale of this particular set of tix. Vouchers received through other venues may have different restrictions.. Consider yourself forewarned.


----------



## billski (Aug 10, 2010)

p.s., 
Regarding ACE, if you separarately submit your membership and ticket order at the same time (to separate addresses) you will be considered qualified to purchase, as the two committees will cross-check with each other.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 10, 2010)

Ah, I think that is why I didn't do ACE last year, because I missed the mail sale. Hard to think about joining a ski club and buying tickets in July! But that is exactly the point of why resorts offer the discounts, summer revenue. Sacrifice margin for some sure thing money in the bank.


----------



## nycskier (Aug 17, 2010)

I know a lot of people here were using the Rossignol search & win promo to get free ski gear. While Rossignol ended their promo contest Sessions and Ride Snowboards still have theirs.

Here are the banner links to them:








I got a lot of good free gear from Rossignol and am now working on getting some stuff from Ride.


----------



## pepperdawg (Aug 18, 2010)

^  shill


----------



## skivideoguy (Aug 22, 2010)

*See Ski Films - get Elk Mountain Voucher*

Hey Skiers,

I saw the Winter Go Play brochure here last year and used that at Sugarbush. Wanted to give something back to the group. If you are near Eastern Pa - Bethlehem is hosting a ski film festival called Stoketoberfest Oct 22-23 with 5 ski films from 4 film companies organized into 3 sessions of 2 films each. The Meatheads movie repeats. For $15 (online price) you get to watch 2 ski movies, copy of Powder Magazine and a free voucher to Elk Mountain. Plus chance for swag and raffle prizes. No brainer just based on the ticket voucher. Google Stoketoberfest to find the website.

See you on the hill.


----------



## twinplanx (Aug 22, 2010)

billski said:


> Pays to shop around. The NH resorts concluded about a year ago that they were "giving tickets away" at rates they didn't need to.  Or so they think.
> 
> Another suggestion.  Friend Liftopia on Facebook.  I won a $10 coupon from them in a photo contest last week.  Actually, a LOT of people won.



Did Liftopia, become LiftTickets.com or something like that? I thought I had "friended" them last season on FB. Now I'm having trouble finding Liftopia on FB. I find, in my situation that discounts like those offered on-line are the way to go.


----------



## neil (Aug 22, 2010)

twinplanx said:


> Did Liftopia, become LiftTickets.com or something like that? I thought I had "friended" them last season on FB. Now I'm having trouble finding Liftopia on FB. I find, in my situation that discounts like those offered on-line are the way to go.



http://www.facebook.com/liftopia


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 22, 2010)

Just picked up my Ride and Ski New England Card for the season.

my first ticket/pass purchase for the upcoming year.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 22, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Just picked up my Ride and Ski New England Card for the season.
> 
> my first ticket/pass purchase for the upcoming year.


Cool. I didn't know they were already taking purchases. Their tour info is still from last year. Though their web page says they are adding Canadian areas (as well as some out west). Gotta get that passport card in, ASAP. Time to buy that R&S Card if it is available so that is done. My APR for MRG just showed up to so that is a Mad Card as well.


----------



## twinplanx (Aug 23, 2010)

neil said:


> http://www.facebook.com/liftopia



Thank you, Kind Sir.


----------



## Evmo (Aug 23, 2010)

twinplanx said:


> Did Liftopia, become LiftTickets.com or something like that? I thought I had "friended" them last season on FB. Now I'm having trouble finding Liftopia on FB. I find, in my situation that discounts like those offered on-line are the way to go.



Hey Twinplanx,

Those guys have no affiliation with Liftopia, though they seem to be super aggressive on Facebook about trying to target our users.  It will be interesting to see if they are able to get any deals on their site during their first season. 

On the other side of things, Liftopia is entering its 5th season and should have 150-200 resorts on our site with deals.  Keep an eye out for lots of new things (launching in the next couple weeks), and we will be giving away massive quantities of schwag on Facebook, so we'll see you guys there!

Looking forward to a great season, and as always, please let us know if you have any ideas as to how we can improve our site.

Evmo


----------



## billski (Aug 23, 2010)

Evmo said:


> Hey Twinplanx,
> 
> Those guys have no affiliation with Liftopia, though they seem to be super aggressive on Facebook about trying to target our users. It will be interesting to see if they are able to get any deals on their site during their first season.
> 
> ...


 
Hey Evmo,
Would you please see if you can work a deal with Ullr?   I'd gladly pay an extra 20-spot for a 12" powder day.


----------



## Evmo (Aug 23, 2010)

billski said:


> Hey Evmo,
> Would you please see if you can work a deal with Ullr?   I'd gladly pay an extra 20-spot for a 12" powder day.



My direct line to Ullr told me that if everyone invites their friends to "like" liftopia on Facebook, NE resorts will get a regular pounding this season.  With no rain days, and no temps less than 15...


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 23, 2010)

Evmo said:


> My direct line to Ullr told me that if everyone invites their friends to "like" liftopia on Facebook, NE resorts will get a regular pounding this season.  With no rain days, and no temps less than 15...









Gary likes Liftopia - Discount Lift Tickets (Online Store).


----------



## twinplanx (Aug 23, 2010)

Evmo said:


> Hey Twinplanx,
> 
> Those guys have no affiliation with Liftopia, though they seem to be super aggressive on Facebook about trying to target our users.  It will be interesting to see if they are able to get any deals on their site during their first season.
> 
> ...



I used Liftopia a couple times last season. Got a good deal on some tix to Magic... I was so pleased w/ the way it worked I will use Liftopia again this season for sure(if you could get Magic on board again that would be an added bonus). I'm not even sure how I friended the other guys.


----------



## billski (Aug 25, 2010)

*Boston Ski and Board Expo - Nov 2010 - Discount Tix*

Link to discount tickets

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=79744


----------



## puckoach (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for the Facebook / Liftopia post !!!


----------



## billski (Aug 25, 2010)

*SkiNH*



hammer said:


> Unless they changed the system, I think the passes are part of the compensation that the SkiNH participants provide to the program.



For completeness, here's a link to the Ski NH packages:

http://skinh.com/anywhereanytime.cfm


----------



## billski (Aug 25, 2010)

*The Point*

Wear your button to the participating mountain each week, and present  the appropriate voucher from your coupon book to get the half-price  deal. Be sure to join us at 4 pm for the Harpoon Apres-Ski & Ride  Party in the lodge. We'll chill-out after a day on the slopes and give  away a ton of terrific prizes which could include TSL Snowshoes, Vermont  Teddy Bears, gift certificates and loads more! 
   Buttons are non-transferable. ONLY 2010 "Ski and Ride with The  Point" buttons are acceptable and you MUST have the Coupon for each Ski  & Ride Event at time of ticket purchase.


Buttons cost $3


http://www.pointfm.com/skiandride/

*Jan 8:* Jay
*Jan 15:* Sugarbush
*Jan 22:* Mad River 
*Jan 24:* Trapp Family lodge x-country
*Jan 29:* Smuggler's Notch
*Feb 5:* Burke Mountain
*Feb 12:* Bolton Valley
*Feb 19:* Dartmouth Skiway
*Feb 26:* Ragged Mountain
*March 5:* Sugarbush
*March 12:* Bolton Valley
*March 19:* Killington
*March 21:*  Pico (Sunday)
*March 26:*  Stowe
*April 2:* Jay


----------



## billski (Aug 25, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Just picked up my Ride and Ski New England Card for the season.
> 
> my first ticket/pass purchase for the upcoming year.



Link:
http://www.rideandskine.com/Home.html


----------



## hammer (Aug 25, 2010)

billski said:


> For completeness, here's a link to the Ski NH packages:
> 
> http://skinh.com/anywhereanytime.cfm


Wow...late August and no sellouts on passes.  Usually they sell out at least a few mountains in the first week.  Think they need to reconsider their pricing structure.


----------



## jaytrem (Aug 25, 2010)

hammer said:


> Wow...late August and no sellouts on passes.  Usually they sell out at least a few mountains in the first week.  Think they need to reconsider their pricing structure.



These Ski Lake Tahoe tickets are taking a long time to sell out also...

http://skilaketahoe.com/cms/ski-resorts/lift-tickets.html

Ususally they're long gone at this point.


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 25, 2010)

billski said:


> Wear your button to the participating mountain each week, and present  the appropriate voucher from your coupon book to get the half-price  deal. Be sure to join us at 4 pm for the Harpoon Apres-Ski & Ride  Party in the lodge. We'll chill-out after a day on the slopes and give  away a ton of terrific prizes which could include TSL Snowshoes, Vermont  Teddy Bears, gift certificates and loads more!
> Buttons are non-transferable. ONLY 2010 "Ski and Ride with The  Point" buttons are acceptable and you MUST have the Coupon for each Ski  & Ride Event at time of ticket purchase.
> 
> 
> ...



Um isn't this last year's


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 27, 2010)

Potter Brother's Flex and Discount Tickets

The discount prices are not finalized but will be released soon.  The Flex prices are listed


----------



## hockeylax (Aug 30, 2010)

*Descente Passport Out*

Its not on their website, but this site has a photo of the available tickets.

http://www.summitonline.com/free-sh...e-mens-insulated-ski-jacket-2011-p190965.html

Haven't compared to last year, looks very close to the same.

Hopefully the Jackets on the site aren't the only ones as they aren't as good looking as the Vigor which I bought last year.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 1, 2010)

*Liftopia/ Waterville*

Liftopia has Waterville tickets already


----------



## jaytrem (Sep 2, 2010)

hockeylax said:


> Its not on their website, but this site has a photo of the available tickets.
> 
> http://www.summitonline.com/free-sh...e-mens-insulated-ski-jacket-2011-p190965.html
> 
> ...



Been trying to figure out the difference, can check when I get home.  But I know Homewood, Whitefish, Mt Hood Meadows, La Crosse and I believe Hidden Valley are new.  Lost is Big Sky and Holiday Valley.  Glad to see Copper is still there, thought they might be gone with the new owners.  I'm pleased with the changes, should be able to use Homewood and Mt Hood.  Will be interesting to see if Waterville is still a 2 for 1, or really a freebie like the rest.  At any rate no matter what they look like it's still gotta be the best deal in skiing.  And you can always give the new jacket to charity and keep the book.


----------



## jaytrem (Sep 2, 2010)

jaytrem said:


> Been trying to figure out the difference, can check when I get home.  But I know Homewood, Whitefish, Mt Hood Meadows, La Crosse and I believe Hidden Valley are new.  Lost is Big Sky and Holiday Valley.  Glad to see Copper is still there, thought they might be gone with the new owners.  I'm pleased with the changes, should be able to use Homewood and Mt Hood.  Will be interesting to see if Waterville is still a 2 for 1, or really a freebie like the rest.  At any rate no matter what they look like it's still gotta be the best deal in skiing.  And you can always give the new jacket to charity and keep the book.



So the above is correct except I missed the removal of Boston Mills/Brandywine.  So much for my big ski trip to Ohio.  Also the Ski Train in Colorado has been removed, but that didn't actually run last year anyway.  As for jackets there's also a new version of the Course jacket from last year....

http://www.skis.com/all-mens-ski-ja...e-mens-insulated-ski-jacket-2011-p190989.html


----------



## patricsaint (Sep 8, 2010)

jaytrem said:


> Also the Descente Passport jacket will be back again.  Great deal, buy a jacket for about $220 and get 40 free lift tickets.  I think I used 16 this past year, so that came to $13.75 a day.  The jackets are actually very nice too.



That's great news thanks!  I'll probably get another one this season. I was able to use about a dozen of the free lift tickets last year.


----------



## billski (Sep 13, 2010)

*Stowefest and Marketfest - credit towards pass or points card*

*Stowe, VT -* The 2010 Marketfest and Stowefest are now underway.  Through purchases at participating stores in Burlington and Stowe, Vt.,  through Oct. 11, shoppers can save what they spend, up to $350, off an  adult season pass to Stowe Mountain Resort, or apply the credit toward  Stowe Points Cards.

Those interested should fill out a Stowe Season Pass application found at participating vendors. A list of of Stowe vendors or Burlington vendors  is available at www.stowe.com.  Collect your receipts, dated between  Sept. 10 and Oct. 11, 2010, and include the participating store name to  redeem them for Stowe Points Cards at the Spruce Peak Season Pass Office  in person or by mail on or before Oct. 31, 2010.

 Savings may be applied toward an Adult StoweSeven+, StoweSeven or StoweSix Season Pass, or for Stowe Points Cards.

 Stowe Points Cards, valued at $75 each, are earned for every $25 spent  (up to eight cards) during the Market & Stowefest promotion. The  Stowe Points Card entitles the bearer to discounted lift tickets, summer  attractions and golf while earning points on purchases around the  resort toward free skiing/riding and golf.


----------



## neil (Sep 14, 2010)

Liftopia has Waterville Valley tickets for $12 on Friday, December 10th on sale.

Cheap enough that I don't care if I don't use it! Stoke just rose...


----------



## rocojerry (Sep 14, 2010)

*Warren Miller - dates out*

http://www.skinet.com/warrenmiller/

Looks like mostly 2-1 @ Pico, Killington Sunday River, Sugarloaf deals  -- with a free early/late season WaWa in the worcester showing....      See this other thread as well for details..


----------



## billski (Sep 14, 2010)

*EICSL.ORG offer Jay Peak Trip and Season Pass for =blink!blink!blink!*

IF YOU EVER NEEDED A REASON TO JOIN A CLUB, THIS IS IT.

As I prepared for our first ACE club meeting tonight, I was reviewing the EICSL trips and had to catch my breath then call 911 once I read the JAY PEAK trip.

Jam 4 of your closest club friends into a slopeside condo for these prices:

5-Day - $340
3-Day - $195

and you get:
-3-5 days of skiing
- a room
- a lesson
- a race clinic
- 20% discount on future lodging 2010-11
- A 2010-11 SEASONS PASS

YOU READ THAT RIGHT, A SEASONS PASS - A 7 DAY PASS FOR THE 5-DAY plan, a MIDWEEK PASS for the 3-day plan.  

Bear in mind that an early-season pass purchase is $629 for 7day and $399 for midweek.

http://eicsl.org/

I double-checked it with Clark - that is the deal.  The only requirement is that you are a current member of an EICSL-affiliated club.

So what are you waiting for?  Join an EICSL-affiliated club TODAY!
http://eicsl.org/clubs.html

HOW CAN YOU SAY "NO" TO THAT????

I <heart> ACE
Join us in Westford tonight or PM me to get on board today!


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 14, 2010)

thats incredible  

I'm assuming all the lift ticket pre-sales are though, yes?


----------



## billski (Sep 14, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> thats incredible
> 
> I'm assuming all the lift ticket pre-sales are though, yes?



Not yet.

Read for yourself:  http://www.jaypeakresort.com/#/skiing_riding/rates_hours/season_passes/

100 bucks more after Oct 11th.


----------



## billski (Sep 14, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> thats incredible
> 
> I'm assuming all the lift ticket pre-sales are though, yes?



Oh wait you meant individual bulk tickets via ACE?  

"Leftovers" will be on sale tonight, but historically there are no Jay tickets left by first meeting.  You can send an email to the ticket committee and ask however.


----------



## Talisman (Sep 17, 2010)

As an FYI you can still order bulk tickets for Jay and other VT areas from CT Ski Council affiliated ski clubs.  Check details here: http://www.skiclub.com/ look under benefits for ski council days too.


----------



## DiscountSkis (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey if you are looking for people with preseason deals going on check out FactoryDirectSkis.com.  They have awesome skis at discount ski pricing and I just got an email from them saying they are going to have some other deals and discounts soon.  Worth a look!


----------



## billski (Sep 17, 2010)

DiscountSkis said:


> Hey if you are looking for people with preseason deals going on check out FactoryDirectSkis.com.  They have awesome skis at discount ski pricing and I just got an email from them saying they are going to have some other deals and discounts soon.  Worth a look!


  Appears to be a "Blue House" only outlet.  Never heard of them.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 17, 2010)

DiscountSkis said:


> Hey if you are looking for people with preseason deals going on check out FactoryDirectSkis.com.  They have awesome skis at discount ski pricing and I just got an email from them saying they are going to have some other deals and discounts soon.  Worth a look!


Just got an email from them? More like you work for them. My suggestion would be contacting the boards' admin and asking to post a link. It is relevant and there are good deals there. But this "indirect" approach claiming you just got an email from them is rather silly and spamy, not the best way to represent your company, IMO.


----------



## SKITODIE (Sep 19, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Just got an email from them? More like you work for them. My suggestion would be contacting the boards' admin and asking to post a link. It is relevant and there are good deals there. But this "indirect" approach claiming you just got an email from them is rather silly and spamy, not the best way to represent your company, IMO.




Agreed! So from someone who does not work for these companys... Last year in UT we came across Level 9 sports. Great deals, pricing and selection, plus they ship. We picked up some goodies, including new poles for while we were out there (buddies got lost in the 7ft fresh pow). Other spot we use is steep and cheap. Signed up for the online updates. They dont bomb you with emails, pretty entertaining posts, huge deals. evogear too.


----------



## EOS (Sep 19, 2010)

SKITODIE said:


> Other spot we use is steep and cheap. Signed up for the online updates. They dont bomb you with emails, pretty entertaining posts, huge deals. evogear too.



*+1 for Steep and Cheap !*


----------



## chrisrunsi (Sep 20, 2010)

Anyone come across the Ski VT passes yet? I bought a couple last year, I believe they come in a 3 and 6 packs? Someone posted the form on here last year, was just wondering if it was up yet. I checked SkiVermont.com but didn't find anything.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 20, 2010)

I have emailed them twice and know of others who have emailed/called etc and not gotten response.

My guess is that they're still wrangling over pricing.  With club prices going up this year, I do not anticipate the Ski Vermont deal to be as good as past years.


----------



## frozencorn (Sep 20, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> I have emailed them twice and know of others who have emailed/called etc and not gotten response.
> 
> My guess is that they're still wrangling over pricing.  With club prices going up this year, I do not anticipate the Ski Vermont deal to be as good as past years.



Spoke with someone there, and they said open and accepting until Oct. 4 and to email or call the office. They're not regularly made public for whatever reason. I'd try contacting again.


----------



## reefer (Sep 20, 2010)

When I called VSAA this morning they said three and five pack  VT Passports were going on sale on October 4th. That seems pretty standard for them. Didn't ask about a price.


----------



## chrisrunsi (Sep 21, 2010)

reefer said:


> When I called VSAA this morning they said three and five pack  VT Passports were going on sale on October 4th. That seems pretty standard for them. Didn't ask about a price.



Thanks all! Just trying to get my ducks in a row for the season. :wink:


----------



## EOS (Sep 23, 2010)

Everyone hear about the *K55* Killington ticket yet?

Link


----------



## billski (Sep 23, 2010)

EOS said:


> Everyone hear about the *K55* Killington ticket yet?
> 
> Link


Thanks for posting the link.  I was looking at it earlier in the week.  Not a bad deal.  There are places to get them for 7 to 15 bucks cheaper, if you need to save money for beer.  

Terms:  Pre-purchase up to ten tickets for $55 each.  Deadline is October 15th.    Standard VT blackout dates apply.  

I don't understand the assertion that these are "perfect for skiers and riders planning to hit the slopes four or more days" since there is no minimum purchase.


----------



## billski (Sep 23, 2010)

*Belleayre Ski Club Discount*

Last year, Belleayre offered 10 bucks off for anyone showing a ski club card.  I'm posting it here to keep an eye on it.  Discounts like this often recur.http://www.belleayre.com/winter/lift.htm ​

Ski Club Discounts-
Live to ski and ski to live?  Well, we have great news because Belleayre has a ski club discount! Receive $10  off a full or half day rack price ticket any day.​


----------



## billski (Sep 23, 2010)

*Gore/Whiteface 4-packs for 2010-11*

http://www.goremountain.com/tickets-passes/frequent.cfm

four tickets for Gore or Whiteface, fully transferable, $249, $62.50 each.  Not that big a savings off a 79 ticket.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 23, 2010)

EOS said:


> Everyone hear about the *K55* Killington ticket yet?
> 
> Link



Thanks for posting the link.

Picked one up.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 23, 2010)

billski said:


> http://www.goremountain.com/tickets-passes/frequent.cfm
> 
> four tickets for Gore or Whiteface, fully transferable, $249, $62.50 each.  Not that big a savings off a 79 ticket.


No, definitely not much savings their, especially with a four ticket commitment. The standard in New England for packs is three packs at a significantly lower price point (a la MRG, Wildcat, Magic, etc.).

I am hoping Price Chopper will run their three pack special which included Gore and Whiteface. I think that was a three pack for $140 or so...


----------



## billski (Sep 23, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> No, definitely not much savings their, especially with a four ticket commitment. The standard in New England for packs is three packs at a significantly lower price point (a la MRG, Wildcat, Magic, etc.).
> 
> I am hoping Price Chopper will run their three pack special which included Gore and Whiteface. I think that was a three pack for $140 or so...


 
the only upside to the NY offer is that they are fully transferrable.  Then again, I don't have any interest in being in the ticket distribution business.


----------



## WJenness (Sep 23, 2010)

billski said:


> the only upside to the NY offer is that they are fully transferrable.  Then again, I don't have any interest in being in the ticket distribution business.



are you sure?

BillsSkiTicketAuctions.com is available...

-w


----------



## billski (Sep 24, 2010)

WJenness said:


> are you sure?
> 
> BillsSkiTicketAuctions.com is available...
> 
> -w



Wow!  I could become rich just working
ten hours a week from home! 
 Time to think about franchising.  Or maybe 
take myplace next to the beautiful people on
home shopping network who go orgasmic at the sight 
of a food processor!


----------



## billski (Sep 27, 2010)

Boston ski and snowboard expo, Nov 11 -14th. $12 ticket.
$4 off until Sept. 30th with code. PM me.

$2 off http://www.bewisports.com/expos/boston is the regular discount.
I'm going.


Included with your ticket is a one-year subscription to SKI or Transworld Snowboarding magazine. To register for your subscription you must complete an e-form on one of the computers at the entrance to the expo.


----------



## roark (Sep 28, 2010)

deleted.


----------



## billski (Sep 30, 2010)

Smugglers - Plan to ski 2 or more days?  Consider a "Bash Badge" - $89 before labor day, 109 by halloween - allows you to purchase a adult day ticket for $25.   Consider this if you've maxed out other bulk ticket purchase programs from clubs or associations.


----------



## tjf67 (Sep 30, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> No, definitely not much savings their, especially with a four ticket commitment. The standard in New England for packs is three packs at a significantly lower price point (a la MRG, Wildcat, Magic, etc.).
> 
> I am hoping Price Chopper will run their three pack special which included Gore and Whiteface. I think that was a three pack for $140 or so...




There are deals on whiteface but they are hard to find.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 30, 2010)

billski said:


> Smugglers - Plan to ski 2 or more days?  Consider a "Bash Badge" - $89 before labor day, 109 by halloween - allows you to purchase a adult day ticket for $25.   Consider this if you've maxed out other bulk ticket purchase programs from clubs or associations.


I might consider that for next year before Labor Day, I just saw that two weeks ago. At $89, that is only $41 for four tickets and it goes down from there with decreasing drops the more you get. That is right at my $40 per ticket target. At $109 that is $46 per day for four days which is still really good but there are better deals at that price point.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 30, 2010)

From the Sliding on the Cheap newsletter....



> Exclusive “Sliding on the Cheap” offer! Purchase a THREE PACK for only $99 plus tax. The three pack tickets *are valid anytime throughout the 2010/2011 season*. Tickets must be purchased by October 15th.
> 
> To order: 1 888-BURKEVT and be sure to ask for the "Sliding on the Cheap THREE PACK."



SICK DEAL, *GO BURKE*!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 30, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> From the Sliding on the Cheap newsletter....
> 
> 
> 
> SICK DEAL, *GO BURKE*!!!



that is a helluva deal.

Really tempting.


----------



## WJenness (Oct 1, 2010)

That's pretty sick.

That might be what finally gets me to Burke...

-w


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 1, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> From the Sliding on the Cheap newsletter....
> 
> 
> 
> SICK DEAL, *GO BURKE*!!!



Are they transferable or in one persons name? 1 used per day?

Love Burke!


----------



## billski (Oct 1, 2010)

*Club Deals*

Here's another idea.  Even though My club had a summer bulk ticket sale, there are still quite a few tickets left and a second sale is going on until Monday October 5th.  If you apply now, you will be eligible to purchase tickets this year.  Go to the web site to see what tickets are available and their prices.

http://www.aceskiandboardclub.org/index.html


----------



## billski (Oct 2, 2010)

*Belleayre 2010-11*

Belleayre
$20 lift tickets
Nov 17
December 1, 8, 15, 22
Jan 24-28
Feb 2, 9, 16, 18($25)
Mar 2, 9, 16, 18($25), 23, 30
Apr 6, 13


----------



## JPTracker (Oct 3, 2010)

Costco now has the boxes of hand and toe warmers. ~$15 for the hand warmers and ~$13 for the toe warmers.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 3, 2010)

JPTracker said:


> Costco now has the boxes of hand and toe warmers. ~$15 for the hand warmers and ~$13 for the toe warmers.



cool, i got one 2 years ago and need a refill this season.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 5, 2010)

K-ton Express Cards can now be ordered online.


----------



## billski (Oct 5, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> cool, i got one 2 years ago and need a refill this season.


Mine pooped out after 2 years.


----------



## billski (Oct 7, 2010)

Whiteface will be conducting Ski Club Appreciation Days again this winter.


----------



## jaytrem (Oct 7, 2010)

The New Mexico Xtreme Card came out today....

http://www.nmxsports.org/index.php?...category_id=2&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=55

One of the best deals in skiing.  There are a few less blackout days this year.  No more A-Basin on it but they've added Sunlight and Cooper.  Taos ticket is only good til the end of January.  $125 is pretty good even if you ony use it for the 4 Taos areas.


----------



## billski (Oct 8, 2010)

Puck it said:


> K-ton Express Cards can now be ordered online.



K55 card deadline is next Friday the 15th.


----------



## SKITODIE (Oct 11, 2010)

*Traveling to UT*

Every year we book two weeks in UT. usually stay in SLC to get around to wherever the snow is. Our usual house fell through. Searched and found http://www.vrbo.com/223900. We  booked, can't beat the price, breaks down to 800 a week. we travel with 6 people, this place sleeps 12.


----------



## billski (Oct 11, 2010)

*4th and 5th Grader Programs*

Back again

SKI VT
What's the catch? There doesn't seem to be one.
 Just get a Ski Vermont Fifth Grade Passport and the world is your oyster.
 Well, the slopes, anyway.
 Jen Butson of Ski Vermont, the state's association of alpine and  Nordic areas, says, "Count to 94. Easy, right? Especially if you're a  fifth-grader. Well, that's the total number of free days on snow you'll  enjoy without spending a dime at Ski Vermont's 19 alpine resorts and 31  Nordic ski areas if you're a fifth-grader armed with a Fifth Grade  Passport."
 There is a $10 processing fee, but that's peanuts compared to how much skiing passport holders get to enjoy.
 Plus that $10 fee is donated to Keep Farms Local, a program aimed at  connecting people with local farms by promoting the purchase of local,  healthy foods, to sustain consumers and farmers alike, and preserve the  agrarian landscape for future generations.
 To receive a Free 5th Grade Passport, submit a completed application  including proof of fifth grade status and a $10 processing fee. Passport  holders must be accompanied by a full-day lift-ticket paying adult; the  passport is not valid with any other offers or discounts. Passports are  valid Dec. 1 through May 1, excluding blackout dates.
 Butson points to the Green Mountain State's legacy of producing  world-class athletes, including Hannah Teter, Ross Powers, and Kelly  Clark, all of whom give back to their state and local communities in  different ways.
 The Fifth Grade Passport helps to encourage participation in the  state's snow sports, perhaps by some who will become the next generation  of Olympians.


SKI NH
http://skinh.com/kids-ski/index.cfm


----------



## billski (Oct 11, 2010)

*Ticket packages from Ski NH ME*

Ski Maine - all are transferable
http://skimaine.com/deals.php#ski_maine_passes
*Ski Maine Mountain Pass — $445.00* — 



40 individual lift ticket vouchers — a pair (2 tickets) to each of the 18 Maine ski areas and 
2 snow tubing parks.
*Ski Maine Sampler — $245.00* —  

20 individual lift ticket vouchers — 1 voucher to each of the 18 Maine ski areas and 
2 snow tubing parks.
*Maine Winter Activities Pass Offer — $19.95
Nordic: *6 — 50% Discount Coupons
Alpine: 2 — $15 Off Coupons, 3 — $10 Off Coupons, 1 — 50% Off Coupon

SKI NH
http://skinh.com/lift-ticket-deals/friends-of-nh-skiing.cfm
*ALPINE PACKAGES: $499 per package for packages #1-5;
$349 per package for package #6

*Each package includes four lift tickets per area listed in the package (total of 12 lift tickets).

Choose one or as many as you wish from the following list:
 #1  Wildcat Mountain, Cranmore & Black Mountain
  #2  Attitash, Gunstock Mountain Resort & King Pine

#3  Bretton Woods, Waterville Valley & The Balsams Wilderness
  #4  Loon Mountain, Cannon Mountain & Dartmouth Skiway
  #5  Mount Sunapee, Ragged Mountain & Granite Gorge Ski Area
  #6  Pats Peak, Crotched Mountain & McIntyre Ski Area


----------



## drew626 (Oct 11, 2010)

It looks like lifttickets.com released their interface today. Hopefully a competitor to Liftopia will favor the consumer. Based only on a few searches, I haven't found any deals yet, but I'm sure they will be there in no time. It's too bad you can't group multiple states together, but maybe that will get updated soon.


----------



## LiftTickets.com (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi Drew and everyone,

Yes we launched LiftTickets.com on Friday and we have 3 resorts in the system so far.  More to come I promise.

Thanks for the input on grouping multiple states together.  It's on our to-do list.  If you have any other feedback please let me know.

Mike Pollock
LiftTickets.com


----------



## billski (Oct 12, 2010)

LiftTickets.com said:


> Hi Drew and everyone,
> 
> Yes we launched LiftTickets.com on Friday and we have 3 resorts in the system so far.  More to come I promise.
> 
> ...


  Welcome aboard Mike. I will be watching you guys closely.  Liftopia wins in my book because I can get vouchers the night before the ski day.  Now granted, most of your audience probably doesn't have the flexibility I have to call ski days on short notice.  What will be most interesting is to see if you can pickup single-day tix for Stowe and Stratton.  I single them out because they are traditionally tight-fisted with their deals.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 12, 2010)

LiftTickets.com said:


> Hi Drew and everyone,
> 
> Yes we launched LiftTickets.com on Friday and we have 3 resorts in the system so far.  More to come I promise.
> 
> ...



For some reason this site is blocked at my work


----------



## Geoff (Oct 13, 2010)

jaytrem said:


> The New Mexico Xtreme Card came out today....
> 
> http://www.nmxsports.org/index.php?...category_id=2&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=55
> 
> One of the best deals in skiing.  There are a few less blackout days this year.  No more A-Basin on it but they've added Sunlight and Cooper.  Taos ticket is only good til the end of January.  $125 is pretty good even if you ony use it for the 4 Taos areas.



Wow!   $125.00 and it includes Monarch, one of my favorite ski areas.   Too bad Ski Santa Fe is only $12-off.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 13, 2010)

billski said:


> SKI NH
> http://skinh.com/lift-ticket-deals/friends-of-nh-skiing.cfm
> *ALPINE PACKAGES: $499 per package for packages #1-5;
> $349 per package for package #6
> ...



While this is a good deal, I'mt not sure it's something I'd ever do.

#1 is most appealing, though I'd rather not ski 4 days at Cranmore
#2 I've no interest in skiing King Pine
#3 Balsams is way to far for more than a 1 visit
#4 Never skied Dartmouth, unlikely I'd want to spend 4 days there
#5 No interest in Granite Gorge
#6 No real interest at all.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 13, 2010)

billski said:


> SKI NH
> http://skinh.com/lift-ticket-deals/friends-of-nh-skiing.cfm
> *ALPINE PACKAGES: $499 per package for packages #1-5;
> $349 per package for package #6
> ...



gots to do some math and some plannings... going to SNH for a few days after Christmas.. 3 adults + 3 kids, could split days between PP and CM.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 13, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> While this is a good deal, I'mt not sure it's something I'd ever do.
> 
> #1 is most appealing, though I'd rather not ski 4 days at Cranmore
> #2 I've no interest in skiing King Pine
> ...



did you see where you could create your own package?

http://www.skinh.com/lift-ticket-deals/anywhere-anytime-ski-packages.cfm


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 18, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> While this is a good deal, I'mt not sure it's something I'd ever do.
> 
> #1 is most appealing, though I'd rather not ski 4 days at Cranmore
> #2 I've no interest in skiing King Pine
> ...



Dartmouth Skiway is a fun place *if* it is completely open.  I agree 4 days would be alot but you would probably enjoy at least 2 days there.  To put it in perspective its alot like Ragged which I know you know well.  Didn't read the package details completely but Skiway is a great place to escape to when others are mobbed.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## SKITODIE (Oct 20, 2010)

*Our Whiteface deal.*

I said I would let you all know when we posted our ski deals this year for Ski and Stay Whiteface. I know Billski thought we might put our lodge out of business with these offers, but we are trying. Heres what I got (copied right from my web site):

Book SKI and Stay! 3 Nights/3 Day Ski Whiteface ONLY $189pp, 
$189 pp Based on Double Occupancy - Book Two nights and Two days of skiing, get the Third Night and Ski day for free! Total Package Price  $189 per person Plus Tax  Includes Three Nights Lodging and a Three Day Ski Pass to Whiteface Mountain and a Growler of UBU! Available: In season, Non Holiday. Available: Dec 1, 2010 - Mar 1, 2011 Restrictions: Pricing based on Double Occupancy. Black out dates December 25-Jan 1, Jan 15-17, Feb 1-6, Feb 10-13 Feb 18-26. Tax is additional. 

For other specials:
http://saranaclakeinn.com/ski_2_die.html

I think that is a good start, exspecially since we are already getting snow up here!


----------



## billski (Oct 20, 2010)

SKITODIE said:


> I said I would let you all know when we posted our ski deals this year for Ski and Stay Whiteface. I know Billski thought we might put our lodge out of business with these offers, but we are trying. Heres what I got (copied right from my web site):
> 
> Book SKI and Stay! 3 Nights/3 Day Ski Whiteface ONLY $189pp,
> $189 pp Based on Double Occupancy - Book Two nights and Two days of skiing, get the Third Night and Ski day for free! Total Package Price  $189 per person Plus Tax  Includes Three Nights Lodging and a Three Day Ski Pass to Whiteface Mountain and a Growler of UBU! Available: In season, Non Holiday. Available: Dec 1, 2010 - Mar 1, 2011 Restrictions: Pricing based on Double Occupancy. Black out dates December 25-Jan 1, Jan 15-17, Feb 1-6, Feb 10-13 Feb 18-26. Tax is additional.
> ...



You're killin' me!  This is great.  I PM'd you.


----------



## KingM (Oct 20, 2010)

Bolton Valley just gave me a bunch of $20 off any day vouchers, including holidays. A one day adult pass with the voucher is only $29/$39/$44 for weekdays/weekends/holidays. That's a pretty kick-ass price.

Also, they gave me a free pass for any Thursday throughout the season which I'm definitely planning to use. :beer:


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 20, 2010)

KingM said:


> Bolton Valley just gave me a bunch of $20 off any day vouchers, including holidays. A one day adult pass with the voucher is only $29/$39/$44 for weekdays/weekends/holidays. That's a pretty kick-ass price.
> 
> Also, they gave me a free pass for any Thursday throughout the season which I'm definitely planning to use. :beer:



Any reason why they gave them to you? Are you sharing?


----------



## roark (Oct 20, 2010)

Smellytele said:


> Any reason why they gave them to you? Are you sharing?


see King M's sig.


----------



## KingM (Oct 20, 2010)

Smellytele said:


> Any reason why they gave them to you? Are you sharing?



Sorry, I wasn't clear, was I? 

I own an inn in the Mad River Valley. The vouchers are for packages. Most of our guests ski MRG and SB, but when people are here more than three days I often recommend Bolton as a change. I'll be doing it a lot more this year now that I can just peel off vouchers for a family of five and say, "Here, take a hundred bucks off your skiing today."


----------



## WJenness (Oct 20, 2010)

SKITODIE said:


> I said I would let you all know when we posted our ski deals this year for Ski and Stay Whiteface. I know Billski thought we might put our lodge out of business with these offers, but we are trying. Heres what I got (copied right from my web site):
> 
> Book SKI and Stay! 3 Nights/3 Day Ski Whiteface ONLY $189pp,
> $189 pp Based on Double Occupancy - Book Two nights and Two days of skiing, get the Third Night and Ski day for free! Total Package Price  $189 per person Plus Tax  Includes Three Nights Lodging and a Three Day Ski Pass to Whiteface Mountain and a Growler of UBU! Available: In season, Non Holiday. Available: Dec 1, 2010 - Mar 1, 2011 Restrictions: Pricing based on Double Occupancy. Black out dates December 25-Jan 1, Jan 15-17, Feb 1-6, Feb 10-13 Feb 18-26. Tax is additional.
> ...



Nice Deal!

I'm going to have to try and make that work... it'd be a nice mini vacation...

-w


----------



## billski (Oct 20, 2010)

KingM said:


> Bolton Valley just gave me a bunch of $20 off any day vouchers, including holidays. A one day adult pass with the voucher is only $29/$39/$44 for weekdays/weekends/holidays. That's a pretty kick-ass price.
> 
> Also, they gave me a free pass for any Thursday throughout the season which I'm definitely planning to use. :beer:



You mean you're giving them to customers, not using them yourself, right?  huh? huh? 8)


----------



## abc (Oct 21, 2010)

Inspired by all the deals posted here, I took a look at the Potterbrothers site for the Catskill resorts' Flex ticket list. (it's the area I did about 1/2 of my skiing in the NE) 

It just ocurred to me, between Bellearye, Windham and Plattekill (all within driving distance of each other), I can ski all the (non-holiday) Sundays for uncer $30!!! 

At that pirce, I almost don't even mind NOT skiing on (more crowded anyway) Saturday!  Though if I do want to ski Saturdays, I can still ski Hunter for <$50 with a discount ticket from the Skihau at Brewster.

None of that requires any advance commitment or early purchase. Just get the ticket/voucher in the morning on the way to the mountain.

Outside of the Cats, I did ok last season with liftopia tickets. Am hoping the same hold true this year.


----------



## billski (Oct 21, 2010)

abc said:


> It just ocurred to me, between Bellearye, Windham and Plattekill (all within driving distance of each other), I can ski all the (non-holiday) Sundays for uncer $30!!!



There has been back channel discussion about setting up some cross-reference guides to help see the patterns in deals.  Organized by day, organized by geography, organized by resort, all contrasted against each other.  
We have much of that information in this thread, but by and large it is disorganized.  Are there any web tools that would accommodate dozens of entries per day and allow them to be sorted?  It would be nice to spread the work around.  I'm thinking something more elegant than a spreadsheet, views by calendar month for example.  The AZ calendar provides rather limited viewing options, unless I don't know the secret tricks to using it.

b


----------



## WJenness (Oct 21, 2010)

billski said:


> There has been back channel discussion about setting up some cross-reference guides to help see the patterns in deals.  Organized by day, organized by geography, organized by resort, all contrasted against each other.
> We have much of that information in this thread, but by and large it is disorganized.  Are there any web tools that would accommodate dozens of entries per day and allow them to be sorted?  It would be nice to spread the work around.  I'm thinking something more elegant than a spreadsheet, views by calendar month for example.  The AZ calendar provides rather limited viewing options, unless I don't know the secret tricks to using it.
> 
> b



How about a google calendar?

-w


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 21, 2010)

*Building 19*

Simply click this link to be taken to our website and more information:

CLICK HERE!!
http://www.building19.com/events/ski102310/ski102310.htm

Starting Saturday, October 23 in our BURLINGTON  store - early 8AM OPENING!
Our best SKI AND SNOWBOARD EQUIPMENT AND CLOTHING event in YEARS!
You'll see theses brands:
· VOLKL
· HEAD
· ATOMIC
· NORDICA
· TECHNICA
· ROSSIGNOL
· GIRO
· and lots more!
Please be early - we're giving out numbers at the door.... and we expect a crowd. If you ski, don't miss this!




email: advertising@building19.com 
web: http://www.building19.com


----------



## rocojerry (Oct 21, 2010)

WJenness said:


> How about a google calendar?
> 
> -w



I've created one, and will give anyone that wants it authoring access....  coming soon.


----------



## billski (Oct 21, 2010)

Smellytele said:


> Starting Saturday, October 23 in our BURLINGTON  store - early 8AM OPENING!



Dang it!  I live 2 miles from the store, yet I'll be 200 miles away that day.  Well, it will all be garbage anyways...  :???: (he has to say to feel better)


----------



## WJenness (Oct 21, 2010)

billski said:


> Dang it!  I live 2 miles from the store, yet I'll be 200 miles away that day.  Well, it will all be garbage anyways...  :???: (he has to say to feel better)



I went once... was not impressed.

-w


----------



## abc (Oct 21, 2010)

billski said:


> There has been back channel discussion about setting up some cross-reference guides to help see the patterns in deals.  Organized by day, organized by geography, organized by resort, all contrasted against each other.
> We have much of that information in this thread, but by and large it is disorganized.  Are there any web tools that would accommodate dozens of entries per day and allow them to be sorted?  It would be nice to spread the work around.  I'm thinking something more elegant than a spreadsheet, views by calendar month for example.  The AZ calendar provides rather limited viewing options, unless I don't know the secret tricks to using it.
> b


I'm having a hard time envisioning what you're talking about...

A calendar of deals? Or a graph of discounts offered by region/resort?


----------



## billski (Oct 21, 2010)

abc said:


> I'm having a hard time envisioning what you're talking about...
> 
> A calendar of deals? Or a graph of discounts offered by region/resort?



It only answers some of the factors we use in selecting deals.  I want to pick the best deal for my criteria.  Here are examples some of the questions I want to answer:

"I'm taking off Friday. It's going to be a powder day.  I'll travel 150 miles, but I'm poor. What kind of deals are at all the resorts in NH?"

"Who is having St. Patty's day special pricing?"

Anyone having skier appreciation days in December?

"I'm want to go Loon, my days are flexible.  What kind of deals are available up in January?"  Maybe I'll go in February if the deals are better.


----------



## abc (Oct 21, 2010)

The first 3 can be handled relatively easily with a spread sheet: 

1) Search critiria: NH + date, sort by price

2) Search by date (St Patty's), sort by distance, or re-sort by size

3) Search for specific deal type, sort by whatever you prefer and re-sort any way you like

Only the last question is looking for a trend/pattern which would probably requires some sort of database and a more sophisticated rendering tool.

(I have never tried any of such sites or features so I'm not sure what's already out there and what's missing...)


----------



## KingM (Oct 22, 2010)

billski said:


> You mean you're giving them to customers, not using them yourself, right?  huh? huh? 8)



The guy said I could use them myself, but I probably won't end up doing that. The free Thursdays sound pretty good to me and I usually only get to Bolton once or twice during the season, given that I can be at Sugarbush in five minutes and Mad River in twelve.


----------



## tcharron (Oct 23, 2010)

WJenness said:


> I went once... was not impressed.
> 
> -w



Looks better then past years...

http://www.building19.com/events/ski102310/skipage3102310.htm


----------



## billski (Oct 29, 2010)

*Killington 2fer*

Our club received our drop-ship delivery of SNOW EAST magazine on Wednesday.  Go to the Killington Ad, there is a barcode redeemable for:

good for one (1) 2 for 1 lift ticket valid opening day through 12.24.10. Both tickets must be used the same day. 

Bill


----------



## neil (Oct 29, 2010)

Hopefully they'll be open before 12/24 :flame:


----------



## Barnibus (Oct 29, 2010)

*Mountain Creek*

Check out groupon.com I just  bought a $39 mountain creek lift ticket that has only a few blackout days.


----------



## billski (Oct 29, 2010)

Boston Ski and Board Expo 2011
JK just clued me into a $5 off coupon from groupon.
http://www.groupon.com/deals/bewi-expo-boston/
Offer valid until Sunday night Oct 31st.


----------



## billski (Oct 30, 2010)

You know, the Magic 3-pack is a great deal if you use the tickets on weekends and holidays.  Since there is no blackout period, Magic is a great place to flee to during the holiday period.  You ticket price is $40 during holidays.  That's a pretty fine deal.  Too bad I didn't think about that before I started buying vouchers with blackout dates!

So that leads me to ask, what other places can you get a day-ticket discount during the holiday period?

I found these:
      Magic -3 pk
      Cranmore -3
      Bromley -3
      MRG -3 
  Cannon - 10

Edit: actually, I found them all in NY, MA, NH, VT and ME
Include shawnee, butternut, wawa, gore, whiteface, bolton, sunapee and cannon.  The last two have very high ticket count commitments.


----------



## billski (Oct 31, 2010)

*cheap, cheap, cheap*

A number of ski area plan to offer "specials at the Boston Ski and Board expo.
Among them, I have good info (Kathy Bennett thank you!) that Cranmore will be selling their 3-pack, no blackout dates for $99, regularly $149.

Also Shawnee and Attitash are hinting they will have discounts

I'll be there on Saturday.


----------



## tcharron (Oct 31, 2010)

*Jay Peak Charter Ski Bus Trip on the cheap*

Just had this pop up in an add, looks like an awesome way to get to ski areas for a day trip.

http://www.nacski.com/ma/booking.aspx

Round trip bus ticket plus pass is about the same price as ticket window price for Jay Peak.

If anyone does sign up, use my email account id, MA86435684. Not pushing it, but there's a referral bonus for friends.


----------



## billski (Oct 31, 2010)

*Sugarloaf – Nov 27-28*

Sugarloaf – Nov 27-28 Tin Mountain round Up .  Bring 3 cans or more to Base lodge $30 lift ticket for the day.  To help local families in need.


----------



## billski (Nov 2, 2010)

*Berkshire East - Deal or Business Combo?*

Not sure this is a deal or a business combo, but it involves skiing/boarding, so it belongs here!

Everyone zips at the group rate:                     $65 Mountain Top Tour
                            $85 Valley Jumping Tour

AND
All Zippers receive a Free Berkshire East Ski Resort Lift Ticket:
                            Good anytime, valued at $55.

            We will run our Mountain Top and Valley Jumping tours every Friday,             Saturday and Sunday now through December 5th.


----------



## billski (Nov 2, 2010)

*Zimmermans*

I just got off the phone with Stefan.  Zimmermans in Nashua will be selling $45 lift tickets this winter.  They just want you to set foot in their shop.  That's all I can say.


----------



## billski (Nov 2, 2010)

*Bolton Valley Dec 19th*

Dress as Santa and ski for free.


----------



## billski (Nov 2, 2010)

*Vermont Travel Club Card 2010-11*

$39 individual, $99 family membership, some pretty decent discount tickets along with some room and food discounts.

http://www.classicskitours.net/vermontTravel.asp
back from last year.


----------



## billski (Nov 2, 2010)

*Wa-wa*

If you have Fallon Health Care, pay attention.
There is some sort of incestuous relationship between Fallon and Wawa.  Read differently, Fallon allows you to use some of their "credits" towards a significant chunk of a pass or some other purchase, somehow under the guise of "good health"    
I don't know any more about it than that.


----------



## billski (Nov 2, 2010)

*Ski Vermont - First timer program in January*

*FREE “First Timer” Package: January 3-9, 2011*
  	Select Vermont alpine and Nordic resorts are enticing never-ever skiers  and snowboarders to the slopes with a week-long offer that includes a  beginner lift ticket or trail pass, a beginner lesson and rental  equipment for FREE. Available to adults or children over eight years of  age, this first-timer package gets you cruising the slopes and trails in  no time. Pre registration is required to take advantage of this  beginner program; registration begins on November 15th so come back then!
*Introduce a Friend to Skiing and Snowboarding in January! *
  	Participating Ski Vermont resorts are encouraging skiers and  snowboarders who love their time on the slopes to bring a friend to  Vermont – and introduce them to alpine skiing and snowboarding for FREE.  Skiers or snowboarders who purchase a full day, full price adult lift  ticket will receive a FREE beginner package for their buddy or family  member! For participating resorts and more details, come back on  November 15th.
*Share the Love of Winter Promotion!*
  	A number of Ski Vermont resorts are offering a ‘two for one’ beginner  package promotion so you can learn to ski or snowboard with a friend  whose always wanted to try a new winter sport too! Select Vermont alpine  resorts will offer two adults the opportunity to learn to ski or  snowboard for the price of one first timer package that includes a  beginner lift ticket, group lesson and rental equipment. A list of  participating resorts and more details will be available on November 15th so check back here then.


----------



## billski (Nov 3, 2010)

*Boston Ski and Board Expo $4 coupon*

$4 off for Boston Globe Subscribers

https://bostonglobe.com/subscribers/extras/extrascalendardetail.aspx?folderid=266&id=16036


----------



## tmcc71 (Nov 3, 2010)

*keep em coming Billski*

As a certified cheapo,  I love the deals you find.  I couldn't ski the amount I do (120 days a season)  without these finds.


----------



## billski (Nov 3, 2010)

Ski and Ride with the point radio station VT, will be back again this year.  Not yet posted to the web.

updated:
http://www.pointfm.com/skiandride/schedule.html


----------



## billski (Nov 3, 2010)

*Catamount trails Association 2010-11*

Join for $35 and get discounts at seven downhill and beaucoup nordic ski centers.
Stowe, Bolton, Bromley, Jay Peak, MRG, Middlebury, Stratton.  2fers, half price $'s off.  blackout dates apply in some cases.

http://www.catamounttrail.org/involved/membership/membership-benefits/


----------



## pepperdawg (Nov 4, 2010)

WCCC Radio in Hartford has 1/2 Magic Tix again this year on their website - $29.50


----------



## Abubob (Nov 4, 2010)

pepperdawg said:


> WCCC Radio in Hartford has 1/2 Magic Tix again this year on their website - $29.50



Here's a link: http://store.wccc.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=17&products_id=84


----------



## billski (Nov 4, 2010)

*Sliding on Black(out) Ice*

Ever think about day skiing during the blackout periods?  Ever figure you couldn't get a discount during this period?   I've put together large amounts of data for Northern New England resorts/areas and am finding some interesting strategies.

Certain resorts offer pre-purchase of ticket blocks, quantity 3 to 10 depending on the resorts.  All the areas below offer sales through early December, and the ticket vouchers are transferable (except for Cranmore).  Each has a different quantity requirement.  

      Bolton   Valley       Bromley       Butternut       Cannon       Cranmore       Gore       Mad River       Magic Mountain       Mount Sunapee       Okemo       Whiteface   

Some interesting names on this list.  
Now, all of these places is pretty much gonna be very busy, so if you're looking for a hide-away, it's not this list.  But, if you gotta go there anyways, here's your sign!

So when people tell you you can't get a discount during holidays, show them this.   I've got other revelations on this data mining exercise that I'll share with you later.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 4, 2010)

pepperdawg said:


> WCCC Radio in Hartford has 1/2 Magic Tix again this year on their website - $29.50



woodbury tix too.  i picked up a couple, magic ones that is.


----------



## SteveInCT (Nov 5, 2010)

pepperdawg said:


> WCCC Radio in Hartford has 1/2 Magic Tix again this year on their website - $29.50



They now have Catamount gift cards at 50% off ($50 for $25). 

http://store.wccc.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=17&products_id=22


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 5, 2010)

SteveInCT said:


> They now have Catamount gift cards at 50% off ($50 for $25).
> 
> http://store.wccc.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=17&products_id=22



could you buy a bunch of gift cards and then use them to buy a season pass?


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 5, 2010)

chrisrunsi said:


> Anyone come across the Ski VT passes yet? I bought a couple last year, I believe they come in a 3 and 6 packs? Someone posted the form on here last year, was just wondering if it was up yet. I checked SkiVermont.com but didn't find anything.


Is there a link to this yet?


----------



## SteveInCT (Nov 5, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> could you buy a bunch of gift cards and then use them to buy a season pass?



It has the old "Limit 1" next to the deal so I am guessing that is a no. :???:


----------



## jaytrem (Nov 5, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Is there a link to this yet?



They're sold out for this year.  I heard the date was Oct16th this year.


----------



## billski (Nov 5, 2010)

*Golf and Ski Warerhouse*

Sign up online for a free card (allow a couple weeks delivery).  
Get discounts.

In 2009-2010
you got lift ticket discounts at:
Balsams
Sunapee
Okemo
shawnee
Saddleback

2010-11 discounts are not yet posted.

Restrictions vary.
http://www.golfskiwarehouse.com/rewards_partners-winter.aspx


----------



## billski (Nov 5, 2010)

*Ski Haus Burlington, Mass.*

I talked with one of the owners today.  He said they will be offering discount tix again this year in both Salem NH and Burlington, VT.  Realistically, tickets won't be available until January.


----------



## billski (Nov 5, 2010)

pepperdawg said:


> WCCC Radio in Hartford has 1/2 Magic Tix again this year on their website - $29.50


and....no blackout dates!


----------



## billski (Nov 5, 2010)

*Sugarbush*

·         [FONT=&quot]Teton Gravity Research – “Deeper – November 30th at the IMAX, Boston Aquarium.  http://www.tetongravity.com/tour/deeper/   [/FONT]Every attendee will get a free lift ticket to Sugarbush Resort.[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## Rambo (Nov 7, 2010)

BUY ONE GET ONE FREE AT KILLINGTON
(untill 12/24/10)

http://www.killington.com/winter/2for1/2for1-skimag

Looking for a great early season deal at Killington Resort? You’ve come to the right place. Just fill out the form below and hit submit and we will email you a voucher to Killington Resort good for one (1) 2 for 1 lift ticket valid opening day through 12.24.10. Both tickets must be used the same day. Offers cannot be used in conjunction with any other discount. One redemption per guest. No refunds and non-transferable.


----------



## billski (Nov 8, 2010)

*I Ski NY Lift Ticket Sales*

Anybody have the beta on this program?


----------



## copland007 (Nov 8, 2010)

Rambo said:


> BUY ONE GET ONE FREE AT KILLINGTON
> (untill 12/24/10)
> 
> http://www.killington.com/winter/2for1/2for1-skimag
> ...



Thanx! this one will get used this weekend


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 8, 2010)

Rambo said:


> BUY ONE GET ONE FREE AT KILLINGTON
> (untill 12/24/10)
> 
> http://www.killington.com/winter/2for1/2for1-skimag
> ...





copland007 said:


> Thanx! this one will get used this weekend



hoping to use mine this Thursday


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 9, 2010)

Price Chopper 3 Packs now available:
http://www2.pricechopper.com/orderform/skipass.shtml

Whiteface and Gore, here I come!


----------



## 180 (Nov 9, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> hoping to use mine this Thursday



We'll be there Thursday also, look for me and my 2 boys.

Coupon is great.


----------



## billski (Nov 10, 2010)

*Boston Ski and Board Expo*

I know a some of you are looking for "free" at the show, but there are a lot of deals going down for cheap.  Hint: check the Facebook pages of the resort you are interested in.  Several of them are tipping their hats as to their show offerings.  I checked last night and found about a dozen offerings.  

Here's one from Wildcat/Attitash, right from Facebook:

*See you at The Boston Globe Ski & Snowboard Expo?*

*If so, you can get a $125 gift card on sale for $100! Gift cards are valid at both Attitash Ski Resort and Wildcat Mountain. Offer is only available at the Ski Show from Thurs., Nov. 11 - Sun., Nov. 14. See complete details at: http://attitash.com/deals.html.

*I am going to have to work very hard to resist temptation, some of the deals are pretty attractive.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 10, 2010)

Too bad I am not on Facebook.  Please share with us anti-facebook people


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 10, 2010)

*Free waxing at REI*

from their facebook page - 

*Free Hot Wax for REI members through Nov 17!
*
Members can visit any REI ski and snowboard shop for one free hot wax on a snowboard or one pair of downhill or cross-country skis.


----------



## billski (Nov 10, 2010)

*Killington Groupon Ticket for $55 (11/11)*

EDIT: SORRY, EXPIRED.

$55 for a One-Day Lift Ticket at Killington Resort


http://www.groupon.com/deals/killington


Expires Apr  1, 2010
Limit 4 per person. Expires April 1, 2010 or at the end of the 2009/2010 ski season. May begin redeeming 2/17/10.
See the rules that apply to all deals.


----------



## billski (Nov 11, 2010)

*Ski Tune Up Groupon Deal, 11/11/10*

Groupon:  

Hand ski tuneup & "buffing pass" (full season access to wax machine) $20 at Ski Haus (Burlington MA, Salem NH)

[FONT=&quot]Without regular polishing, skis can become splintery and produce a smell known to attract romance-starved grizzly bears. Avoid dinner and a movie with the ferocious king of the forest with today’s Groupon: for $20, you get a premium ski tune-up and full-season buffing pass (a $95 value) at Ski Haus, which has locations in Salem and Burlington. Having served the skiing community for more than 44 years, the snow-savvy staff at the Ski Haus know how to tune your skis for smooth, flawless runs down slopes. During a premium tune-up ($45), these seasoned ski whisperers will do a base cleaning, a hand edging and beveling to the manufacturer’s specifications, any minor repairs, a hand polishing, and more. And with the full-season buffing pass ($50), you’ll become a member of the Ski Haus Wax Club and get unlimited use of the Ski Haus’s machine wax (with the option of using 100% eco-friendly wax), so you can stop in and get a fresh wax coat whether you’re heading to the hills of Sugarbush or about to tackle the quadruple black diamonds on Mount Bad Premonition. 
[/FONT]




Expires Mar  1, 2011
Limit 5 per person, may buy additional as gifts. No cash value. Tax and gratuity not included. Not valid with other offers.


----------



## WJenness (Nov 11, 2010)

Rent Bob R's condo at SR for 1/2 off!

http://shopping.netsuite.com/s.nl/c.667537/n.2/it.A/id.6195/.f?sc=35&category=1026

$100 gift certs for $50 for Slopeside Rentals (the people who rent out the Fall Line complex at SR)

They go on sale in less than a minute, and there are only 90 available.

-w


----------



## WJenness (Nov 11, 2010)

billski said:


> Groupon:
> 
> Hand ski tuneup & "buffing pass" (full season access to wax machine) $20 at Ski Haus (Burlington MA, Salem NH)
> 
> ...



Thanks!

I just snagged a few of these.

-w


----------



## frozencorn (Nov 11, 2010)

Just picked up the groupon thing. Great deal.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 11, 2010)

WJenness said:


> Rent Bob R's condo at SR for 1/2 off!
> 
> http://shopping.netsuite.com/s.nl/c.667537/n.2/it.A/id.6195/.f?sc=35&category=1026
> 
> ...



Only 2 certificates max can be used per stay.


----------



## billski (Nov 11, 2010)

frozencorn said:


> Just picked up the groupon thing. Great deal.



I bought mine at 7AM.  389 have been sold in 2.5 hours.  They are gonna be swamped.

For those not familiar, Groupon deals run for one day only.  This one is 7AM to midnight 11/11/10.


----------



## frozencorn (Nov 11, 2010)

billski said:


> I bought mine at 7AM.  389 have been sold in 2.5 hours.  They are gonna be swamped.
> 
> For those not familiar, Groupon deals run for one day only.  This one is 7AM to midnight 11/11/10.



Yeah, it's up to 458 or something now. Fine print from the ski haus site: the wax club is only on weekdays. Of course, you'll be skiing on them on the weekends anyway.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 11, 2010)

Where is that "super-duper" special coming from Attitash/wildcat that was to be announced today? I know I am impatient.


----------



## billski (Nov 11, 2010)

Smellytele said:


> Where is that "super-duper" special coming from Attitash/wildcat that was to be announced today?


  Just looking too.  The day's not over!


----------



## billski (Nov 11, 2010)

*Whaleback four tx for 99*

*http://www.lifttickets.com/lift-tickets/specials.php?ID=10*


*$99 for 4 Lift Tickets ($160 Value - Save $61) at Whaleback (NH)!*


expires 11/12/10 @ 1pm.


----------



## billski (Nov 11, 2010)

Smellytele said:


> Where is that "super-duper" special coming from Attitash/wildcat that was to be announced today? I know I am impatient.



Well, here it is.  Another frequent skier card.  You are pretty much blacked out during holidays.

*Vertical Value Frequent Skier Card
*
             Introducing The Vertical Value, our new frequent skier card, valid at Attitash Mountain Resort and Wildcat Mountain.
             Pay a one-time activation fee of $79 to get the card and instantly start saving on lift ticket prices.
             - Get 50% off non-holiday weekdays
            - Get 25% off non-holiday weekends
            - Get 10% off on holidays
             Valid during the 10/11 ski season. Not to be combined  with any other discounts. Snow Guarantee is equal to the cost of the  purchase.


----------



## billski (Nov 11, 2010)

*ski show deal*

Well, Tweets are good for something, once you learn how to work them.  Here's one I harvested:

 waterville *Boston* *Ski* *Expo* Special this wknd - Save $59 on a Waterville Valley 5 pack = 1 day free! See Larkin, Conrad or Gregg at the WV booth.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 11, 2010)

billski said:


> Well, here it is.  Another frequent skier card.  You are pretty much blacked out during holidays.
> 
> *Vertical Value Frequent Skier Card
> *
> ...



That's Crap!  Hate spending money to save money. I am assuming that one-time activation fee is really annual activation fee. As noted before without the old specials they (Wildcat) are going to lose a lot of skier visits. I would say on their 2fer1 day they will lose more than half which would be their break even point for that day.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 11, 2010)

billski said:


> Well, here it is.  Another frequent skier card.  You are pretty much blacked out during holidays.
> 
> *Vertical Value Frequent Skier Card
> *
> ...


WOW! A frequent skier card! How original and what an amazing deal!!!!


----------



## billski (Nov 11, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> WOW! A frequent skier card! How original and what an amazing deal!!!!



Gotta love :dunce: Corporate-Speak :dunce:


----------



## billski (Nov 12, 2010)

*The Ski Card*

Another "pay money, get a discount" card.  $39 per card.  In general, $10-20 off, restrictions, blackout dates.  It may work for you, but read the fine print carefully.   Not transferable.  It appears to be single-year/annual membership only,although that is not clear.

http://theskicard.com

ll Resorts 

Canada 
Quebec 
Owl's Head
Station Mont Tremblant


Maine 
Big Rock Ski Area
Black Mtn of Maine
Camden Snow Bowl
Lost Valley
Mt. Abram Resort
Saddleback

Massachusetts 
Berkshire East
Bousquet Ski Area
Nasoba Valley Ski Area

New Hampshire 
Black Mtn
Granite Gorge
Pats Peak
The Balsams
Waterville Valley

New Jersey 
The Hidden Valley Club

New York 
Catamount Ski Area
Gore Mtn
Greek Peak Mtn
Hickory Ski Center
Labrador Mtn
Snow Ridge
Thunder Ridge Ski Area
Tuxedo Ridge
Whiteface Lake Placid
Windham Mtn

Pennsylvania 
Shawnee Mtn
Ski Big Bear

Vermont 
Bolton Valley
Burke Mtn
Jay Peak
Magic Mtn
Middlebury Snow Bowl
Pico Mtn
Smuggler's Notch
Suicide Six

Virginia 
The Homestead Ski Area

West Virginia 
Canaan Valley


----------



## bousquet19 (Nov 12, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Price Chopper 3 Packs now available:
> http://www2.pricechopper.com/orderform/skipass.shtml
> 
> Whiteface and Gore, here I come!



Has anyone ordered one of these passbooks from Price Chopper yet?  I ran into two problems:

The website may not be secure, since it doesn't begin with https.  Can it be trusted?
Before a post on SnowJournal called my attention to the security issue, I tried to make a purchase w/o success.  Might have been a problem b/c I was using a family member's AdvantEdge card # but my credit card.  Got an error message.  I phoned yesterday (Thursday 11/11) and they said they'd check with IT and get back to me.

Woody


----------



## billski (Nov 12, 2010)

*Waterville Valley*

Looks like Waterville Valley is jumping into the promotions and discount market.

*Mondays and Fridays Ski & Ride 2 for 1*

 Plus spin the Wheel of Deals for a chance to win a free ski lesson,  lift ticket for another day, lunch and more!  (Excludes all holidays,  starts 1/3/11, based on adult lift ticket price.)


WV 5 Pack Ski Show Special

plus

Liftopia

CHAD
The Ski Card


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 12, 2010)

Interesting call from WV, going with the Two-Fers on days that Cannon (and formerly Wildcat) do not have Two-Fers. Well played!


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 13, 2010)

This was just posted by trackbiker on the NELSAP Forum, figured I would repost here.

Free Pico Lift TIcket and Killington 2for1
http://www.killington.com/promotions/dmb/index.html

Killington 2for1
http://www.killington.com/winter/2for1/2for1-skimag

Just gotta sign up for a newsletter. Doesn't mention any restriction on actually even being a DMB Fan or anything so it does not seem fan club related? Check your spam folder for the ticket. Seems like your choice if you confirm your email or not?


----------



## snoseek (Nov 13, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Just posted on the NELSAP Forum, figured I would repost here.
> 
> Free Pico Lift TIcket and Killington 2for1
> http://www.killington.com/promotions/dmb/index.html
> ...



Wow!!!! Thanks for the heads up!!!


----------



## EOS (Nov 13, 2010)

snoseek said:


> wow!!!! Thanks for the heads up!!!



ditto!!!


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 13, 2010)

EOS said:


> ditto!!!



+1


----------



## billski (Nov 15, 2010)

*Ragged Mountain*

Skier News Newspaper – Oct-Nov 2010 Issue,   cut-out coupon for $10 off Ragged ticket, no restrictions.  2010-11 season.  Pickup at any ski shop or at our club meeting.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 15, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> This was just posted by trackbiker on the NELSAP Forum, figured I would repost here.
> 
> Free Pico Lift TIcket and Killington 2for1
> http://www.killington.com/promotions/dmb/index.html
> ...





EOS said:


> ditto!!!





gmcunni said:


> +1



SWEET

nice find rivercoil :beer:

looking forward to a 3 day weekend in VT this winter starting at Pico for Free.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 16, 2010)

*Black Mountain NH
      December 1st, 2010: Hurry! Purchase before December 1st! Pre Season Ticket Deals!

      Enjoy last season prices on family passports, lift tickets and Learn to Ski or Ride Packages when you purchase before December 1, 2010. These gift certificates make great gifts, and they have no expiration date, so if you don't get to it this year, you can use them later too!

      Family Passport:             $99               Save $20!

      (2 adults, 2 juniors ski all day, any day!)

      Learn to Ski Package    $59                Save up to $20!

      (includes 90 minute group lesson, rental equipment and all-day lift tickets)

      Adult Lift Tickets 
      Weekend:    $39
      Midweek:    $29

      Junior/Senior/College (with ID) Lift Tickets 
      Weekend:    $25
      Midweek:    $20


----------



## WJenness (Nov 16, 2010)

Smellytele said:


> *
> December 1st, 2010: Hurry! Purchase before December 1st! Pre Season Ticket Deals!
> 
> Enjoy last season prices on family passports, lift tickets and Learn to Ski or Ride Packages when you purchase before December 1, 2010. These gift certificates make great gifts, and they have no expiration date, so if you don't get to it this year, you can use them later too!
> ...



What mountain is this for?

-w


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 16, 2010)

WJenness said:


> What mountain is this for?
> 
> -w



Oops edited post


----------



## zinger3000 (Nov 16, 2010)

bousquet19 said:


> Has anyone ordered one of these passbooks from Price Chopper yet?  I ran into two problems:
> 
> The website may not be secure, since it doesn't begin with https.  Can it be trusted?
> Before a post on SnowJournal called my attention to the security issue, I tried to make a purchase w/o success.  Might have been a problem b/c I was using a family member's AdvantEdge card # but my credit card.  Got an error message.  I phoned yesterday (Thursday 11/11) and they said they'd check with IT and get back to me.
> ...



Hey Woody - I got one last year, and had no problems with security or IT issues.  One word of caution, though - When you arrive at the resort to redeem one of the vouchers, hand them the entire booklet, and they will tear out one of the vouchers for you.  From what I've heard, some of the ski areas are real sticklers about that.  

Have fun at Whiteface and Gore, both great places to ski!


----------



## Angus (Nov 16, 2010)

2 for 1 and free mid-week Pico ticket

http://www.boston.com/travel/explorene/specials/ski/blog/2010/11/ski_free_at_pic.html


----------



## soposkier (Nov 17, 2010)

Picked up one of the free pico tickets, never been there. Surprised to see looking at their stats that it is close to 2000' vertical, does it actually ski that 'big'?


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 17, 2010)

soposkier said:


> Picked up one of the free pico tickets, never been there. Surprised to see looking at their stats that it is close to 2000' vertical, does it actually ski that 'big'?



No, but i've only skied there twice before.

i picked up the freebie too and am psyched to use it.  regardless of size it is a fun place to ski.


----------



## roark (Nov 17, 2010)

soposkier said:


> Picked up one of the free pico tickets, never been there. Surprised to see looking at their stats that it is close to 2000' vertical, does it actually ski that 'big'?


Rarely would you ski T2B... no T2B lift. Typically you'd lap the pod around each chair for awhile and move on to the next pod.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 17, 2010)

Outback Chair still closed on Fridays?  love that area

Also wish they still had the Poma servicing Upper Giant Killer


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 17, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Outback Chair still closed on Fridays?  love that area
> 
> Also wish they still had the Poma servicing Upper Giant Killer



The OB chair hardly ever runs. Skate the 40 yards or so. You have the area to yourself.


----------



## Razor (Nov 17, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks to all who post on this thread.  Over the past couple of years you have saved us hundreds of dollars, both in lift tickets and lodging.  The CHAD card this year is unbelievable.


----------



## billski (Nov 17, 2010)

Razor said:


> Thanks to all who post on this thread.  Over the past couple of years you have saved us hundreds of dollars, both in lift tickets and lodging.  The CHAD card this year is unbelievable.


Glad you find them useful and thank you for commenting.  If nobody is using them, might as well stop posting them.  For now, I use it as cross check against what others post.  So don't be afraid to post something that may turn out to be a duplicate.  Hate to miss something.   Yep, I've got a CHAD card in my greasy hands, along with a few others.


----------



## EOS (Nov 17, 2010)

VERY useful!!  Thanks to everyone that adds to this thread.


----------



## billski (Nov 17, 2010)

*www.theskicard.com*

www.theskicard.com

Use promo code 2011 SPECIAL and save $15 per card if ordered by December 15th.
Only $24 per card.



All Resorts 
Canada 
Quebec 
Owl's Head
Station Mont Tremblant


Maine 
Big Rock Ski Area
Black Mtn of Maine
Camden Snow Bowl
Lost Valley
Mt. Abram Resort
Saddleback

Massachusetts 
Berkshire East
Bousquet Ski Area
Nasoba Valley Ski Area

New Hampshire 
Black Mtn
Granite Gorge
Pats Peak
The Balsams
Waterville Valley

New Jersey 
The Hidden Valley Club

New York 
Catamount Ski Area
Gore Mtn
Greek Peak Mtn
Hickory Ski Center
Labrador Mtn
Snow Ridge
Thunder Ridge Ski Area
Tuxedo Ridge
Whiteface Lake Placid
Windham Mtn

Pennsylvania 
Shawnee Mtn
Ski Big Bear

Vermont 
Bolton Valley
Burke Mtn
Jay Peak
Magic Mtn
Middlebury Snow Bowl
Pico Mtn
Smuggler's Notch
Suicide Six

Virginia 
The Homestead Ski Area

West Virginia 
Canaan Valley


----------



## soposkier (Nov 19, 2010)

Not exactly "cheap" tickets, but if you were planning on going to a Bruins game anyways...
http://bruins.nhl.com/club/page.htm?id=38915


----------



## WJenness (Nov 19, 2010)

soposkier said:


> Not exactly "cheap" tickets, but if you were planning on going to a Bruins game anyways...
> http://bruins.nhl.com/club/page.htm?id=38915



Not bad for Club Seats actually...

-w


----------



## bousquet19 (Nov 19, 2010)

zinger3000 said:


> Hey Woody - I got one last year, and had no problems with security or IT issues.  One word of caution, though - When you arrive at the resort to redeem one of the vouchers, hand them the entire booklet, and they will tear out one of the vouchers for you.  From what I've heard, some of the ski areas are real sticklers about that.
> 
> Have fun at Whiteface and Gore, both great places to ski!



Thanks for the info, zinger3K.  Price Chopper's online ordering system  http://www2.pricechopper.com/orderform/skipass.shtml hasn't been working.  I was advised, though, that their ski passbooks were now in the stores and I could pick them up in a Price Chopper store at the service desk.

These look like good deals!

Woody


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 19, 2010)

sorry if this is a dupe-
@ Sugarbush - 

The SugarDirect card lets you skip right past the ticket window and head directly to the lift1. It makes a great holiday gift and you’ll save every time you ski. Sign up today and enjoy these benefits all winter long:
SugarDirect features:

One free 2010/11 All Mountain Lift Ticket ($84 value)
Free skiing/riding on your 11th day (after 10 purchased tickets)
25% off midweek and 20% off weekend and holiday adult All Mountain Lift Tickets
15% off midweek resort lodging (non-holiday)
10% off at Timbers Restaurant2, and ski/board rentals and tuning (non-holiday)
Discounts are non-transferable and may not be combined with any other offer. Discounted rates are rounded to the nearest dollar. Valid through the end of the 2010/11 winter season. Holiday periods are 12/25/2010-1/2/2011; 1/15-1/17/2011; 2/19-2/27/2011. 

Just $99 until 12/19/2010.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 19, 2010)

bousquet19 said:


> Thanks for the info, zinger3K.  Price Chopper's online ordering system  http://www2.pricechopper.com/orderform/skipass.shtml hasn't been working.  I was advised, though, that their ski passbooks were now in the stores and I could pick them up in a Price Chopper store at the service desk.
> 
> These look like good deals!
> 
> Woody


I had the same problem. Their support team was unhelpful and told me that no one else was reporting problems and their online store is working! :blink: I'll go to the store to purchase instead. Very odd.


----------



## Beetlenut (Nov 19, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> I had the same problem. Their support team was unhelpful and told me that no one else was reporting problems and their online store is working! :blink: I'll go to the store to purchase instead. Very odd.



Am I correct in assuming that you can't ski a mountain more than once per package? It doesn't specifically say so, so just wondering.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 19, 2010)

Beetlenut said:


> Am I correct in assuming that you can't ski a mountain more than once per package? It doesn't specifically say so, so just wondering.


My understanding is you can use it multiple times at the same mountain. It does not mention this as a restriction and I believe (though am not 100% certain) that I read another poster had successfully used past cards multiple times at the same mountain. I would recommend contacting Price Chopper if that is a sticking point for you. My plan is to use it at three different places.


----------



## billski (Nov 19, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> sorry if this is a dupe-
> @ Sugarbush -
> 
> The SugarDirect card lets you skip right past the ticket window and head directly to the lift1. It makes a great holiday gift and you’ll save every time you ski. Sign up today and enjoy these benefits all winter long:.



I've no problems with duplicates, have at it!  It makes sure we just don't miss anything.

A general observation - This class of card, which I'll call a "frequent skier card" has become quite popular in the northeast.  25 separate areas are now offering them.  The setup is pretty similar - one ticket is included, but undershoots the total costs of the card.  It usually takes 2-4 visits to break even on a card.  It's all about customer loyalty.  Most cards are not transferable, so it's only good for a ticket for the named card holder.

It works, if it's a resort you plan to frequent, but not enough to justify a season's pass.   It may even work if you're just doing a ski holiday, but compare the multi-day rates first.  

Another option.  With enough planning, you can probably buy (before December) a "bulk"purchase 3-10 of tickets which are most often transferable (think family or group day trip).  11 of the 15 "bulk packages" I reviewed have no blackout dates.  These are often offered by mid-tier mountains, not the "name brand" mountains.

Read the card carefully though, many cards black out Saturdays or other periods. 

My $0.02.  Everyone's situation is different, so consider all your options before  you jump on a frequent skier card.  riverc0il initiated another thread on these cards a couple weeks ago.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 19, 2010)

billski said:


> riverc0il initiated another thread on these cards a couple weeks ago.


:flame::flame::flame:

:-D


----------



## bousquet19 (Nov 20, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> My understanding is you can use it multiple times at the same mountain. It does not mention this as a restriction and I believe (though am not 100% certain) that I read another poster had successfully used past cards multiple times at the same mountain. I would recommend contacting Price Chopper if that is a sticking point for you. My plan is to use it at three different places.



'Seems as if I've been on the phone with Price Chopper a lot lately.:-(  Before deciding to buy a passbook, I called PC and asked, "If I come to the ticket window with three passes in my Passbook and want to buy 3 tickets that day, can I do that?"  The man in PC's Promotions Department (Scott) said that I certainly could.  This was important b/c I'll probably use 2 at Mt. Snow or Bromley.  He recommended not to detach the passbook tix but, instead, present the entire book at the window for the ski area staff to see the tix and remove them there.

And then there's the secret handshake. ...

Woody


----------



## billski (Nov 20, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> :flame::flame::flame:
> 
> :-D


 That sums up Steve's opinion perfectly!  :smash:


----------



## billski (Nov 20, 2010)

*AAA Card @ Wawa*

Back again for another year.

*ATTENTION AAA  Members who ski at Wachusett Mountain! The AAA member benefit at  Wachusett Mountain has changed for the 2010-2011 Ski Season! *​ *The 2010-2011 AAA Member benefits will include:*​ *LIFT TICKETS* (see wachusett.com for schedule) 
AAA members save *$10 off Prime and Spring Lift Tickets* and* $5 off Peak Lift Tickets* when they purchase them in advance online at AAA.com/wachusett.
*LEARN to TURN packages
*AAA members save *$10 off BEGINNERS Learn to Turn Packages* when they purchase them in advance online at AAA.com/wachusett.
*PARKING* 
AAA members save $5 off VIP Parking when the purchase them in advance online at AAA.com/wachusett.
*PLEASE NOTE:*  All offers *MUST* be purchased in advance online prior to visiting Wachusett Mountain.  *Please allow 24 hours for processing.*


----------



## billski (Nov 21, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> This was just posted by trackbiker on the NELSAP Forum, figured I would repost here.
> 
> Free Pico Lift TIcket and Killington 2for1
> http://www.killington.com/promotions/dmb/index.html
> ...



The Pico deal seems to have been taken down from the web.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 21, 2010)

billski said:


> The Pico deal seems to have been taken down from the web.


No surprise there. It looks like it was intended for DMB Fan Club members only but it went viral and was an open site on the web so any one could get the deal


----------



## billski (Nov 21, 2010)

*Ski Club houses offer inexpensive accomodations.*

Cheap lodging near/in the mountains

Members of various ski clubs sometimes have arrangements for their members to stay at a lodge owned by another club.  Most often these are single-gender, bunk-style arrangements which have cooking facilities.  Very few of them however accommodate families, and couples often have to split up.  For example, my club ACE, has an arrangement with a club in North Conway for ACE members to stay overnight for $24.   While ACE has no house of it's own, it's a great way for you to get a room without the financial or work obligations of a club which owns a house. This is definitely a "step up" from hostels, the majority of the people in a club house know each other and take care of the place, so things are a more controlled.

Aside from the price, it's a great way to meet other kindred spirits and check out a club.  Many others have a "guest" privilege where prospective members can board overnight as part of checking out the club.  If you get serious about a club, keep in mind that most are open year round, so they can be a base camp for off-season hiking and other mountain activities. Ski Councils are a great vehicle for reciprocity between clubs, so when you're looking to save a buck, this might be something to consider.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 21, 2010)

billski said:


> The Pico deal seems to have been taken down from the web.





riverc0il said:


> No surprise there. It looks like it was intended for DMB Fan Club members only but it went viral and was an open site on the web so any one could get the deal



Wonder if they'll still honor the offer.  The printed voucher with bar code makes no mention of the DMB fan club even though it was mentioned in the link with the offer on the website.

If they don't honor it, I hope they're smart and send out multiple emails stating such to those who signed up for the mailing list and received the voucher.  I can imagine some pretty peeved customers who show up with expectations to ski for free only to be told their voucher is not valid.  

If mine works great, if not, I have a Warren Miller twofer to use.  It did sound way too good to be true when I first read it here.  Never seen a mountain 100% give away their ski product outside of to contest winners or industry partners.


----------



## MommaBear (Nov 22, 2010)

*Family Fridays at Bromley*

While following up on the 5th grade passport program on skivermont.com (another way to save), I found this:

*Family Fridays at Bromley*
Combine Bromley’s $44 midweek/non-holiday ticket with Bromley’s fantastic Family Friday deal, where each paying adult pays just $15 per kid for up to three kids, the savings positively snowballs. On Family Fridays are good to go every Friday this winter season except during the holiday periods – mom or dad can take their two kids and one of their friends for a whole day of skiing or riding for the outrageous price of $89! A family of four skis for just $118!

Visit bromley.com for more info


----------



## OppositeGeorge (Nov 22, 2010)

billski said:


> Cheap lodging near/in the mountains
> 
> Members of various ski clubs sometimes have arrangements for their members to stay at a lodge owned by another club.  Most often these are single-gender, bunk-style arrangements which have cooking facilities.  Very few of them however accommodate families, and couples often have to split up.  For example, my club ACE, has an arrangement with a club in North Conway for ACE members to stay overnight for $24.   While ACE has no house of it's own, it's a great way for you to get a room without the financial or work obligations of a club which owns a house. This is definitely a "step up" from hostels, the majority of the people in a club house know each other and take care of the place, so things are a more controlled.
> 
> Aside from the price, it's a great way to meet other kindred spirits and check out a club.  Many others have a "guest" privilege where prospective members can board overnight as part of checking out the club.  If you get serious about a club, keep in mind that most are open year round, so they can be a base camp for off-season hiking and other mountain activities. Ski Councils are a great vehicle for reciprocity between clubs, so when you're looking to save a buck, this might be something to consider.



Quoted in entirety for truth.  A couple more things.

Especially with a family, club lodges save you a ton of money because you can cook for yourself and pack lunches for the kids.

Locations:  It seems the Boston-area club houses are concentrated in NH, while the Connecticut clubs are a good choice for folks looking for VT deals.  The Connecticut Ski Council has links to the individual clubs here:  http://www.skiclub.com/Default.aspx?uc=JoinAClub  Out  of these, maybe 1/4 have a lodge or share a lodge, so look through them.  As far as I know none has a residency requirement.

Like Bill said, most offer shared accommodations, although to a varying degree.  Some, like the Danbury house in Weston, have several bunk rooms, each with a handful of beds, so if you're bringing your family your group will most likely get its own room.  The Connecticut ski clubs' lodges seem to be concentrated in central and southern VT -- Ludlow being kind of the center of mass -- so anybody heading as far south as Mt. Snow or as far north as Killington/Pico is looking at no more than an hour drive.  

In years past, Danbury has opened lodge accomodations to any member of any CSC club, at the standard guest rate (30/night), as long as a DSC member has registered to use the house at the same time as well.  I don't know if they're going to do that this year, though.  Member rate is $25/night for adults, $15 for kids.

If you ski at Mt. Snow and/or Sugarbush/MRG a lot, check out Sterling Ski Club out of Stratford, Ct.  Sterling Ski Club owns two lodges, both available year-round, one in West Brattleboro, by the diner (1/2 hour from Mt. Snow, less than an hour from Stratton,) and the other one at Sugarbush on the side of Mt. Ellen (ski-in/ski-out, when there's snow.)  Member rates are $15/night/adult.  Last year and the year before they had a sharing arrangement with Winterset Ski Club out of Newtown, with Winterset members paying $20/night, but I am not sure if they are going to renew that this year.

If you ski Killington/Pico or Sugarbush a lot, you might want to check out the Garden State Ski Club, which has a house in Pittsford, Vt.  The catch is that they expect you to go to meetings, so if you don't live near Maywood, NJ it probably isn't worth the trouble.  Great location, though.

I know a lot about both the Danbury and Sterling clubs, so anybody feel free to message me if you have questions about either one.  They are both great clubs with amazing benefits for the price.


----------



## trackbiker (Nov 22, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Wonder if they'll still honor the offer.  The printed voucher with bar code makes no mention of the DMB fan club even though it was mentioned in the link with the offer on the website.
> 
> If they don't honor it, I hope they're smart and send out multiple emails stating such to those who signed up for the mailing list and received the voucher.  I can imagine some pretty peeved customers who show up with expectations to ski for free only to be told their voucher is not valid.
> 
> If mine works great, if not, I have a Warren Miller twofer to use.  It did sound way too good to be true when I first read it here.  Never seen a mountain 100% give away their ski product outside of to contest winners or industry partners.



Thanks for posting that here riverCoil. I meant to and then got busy at work. I've gotten a lot of great tips from this thread. 
I don't see how they could invalidate the coupons based on how they read. The Killington 2for1 says on it's face that it's only good thru 12/24 but the letter says it's good for any offpeak period. Plus I don't think Powder is in the mood for any more negative press after the lifetime pass debacle.
The Pico ticket is good for weekdays and will likely bring them extra business in the form of food and beverage sales and likely future visits. The Killington 2for1 will bring in at least half ticket price from a lot of people who otherwise wouldn't have visited. I know that I will likely use both with three or four friends on a weekend in Jan/Feb and none of us would likely have skied either this season. So it will all be extra revenue for them at really no cost.


----------



## bousquet19 (Nov 23, 2010)

At Seven Springs PA, here's a "White Friday" special, sold only November 26, for 2 days of skiing/boarding plus lodging for $84 ppdo:

http://www.7springs.com/page/content.detail/id/5958.html?nav=5246

Woody


----------



## zinger3000 (Nov 23, 2010)

Beetlenut said:


> Am I correct in assuming that you can't ski a mountain more than once per package? It doesn't specifically say so, so just wondering.



Re: Price Chopper Ski Any # Passbooks - You CAN ski a mountain more than once.  You could even ski the same mountain all 3 times if you wanted to.  

I know an earlier post states differently, but I was under the impression that the passbooks were non-transferrable and could only be used once per day.  Though I suppose you might be able to use it yourself, then give the book to your friend/companion, and have them buy their lift ticket at a different window.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 24, 2010)

Just got an email from Bolton Valley
Ski for $15 or Ski and Stay for $55

The Happy Holidays Week at Bolton Valley is an annual December tradition where we drop lift ticket prices to $15 per day and Nordic day ticket prices drop to only $5. This year's Happy Holidays Week will be December 20th through the 24th. Get a jump on purchasing your lift ticket for this time period and help out the ECHO Lake Aquarium and Science Center. Simply head to ECHO to purchase your Happy Holiday lift ticket and $3 of your purchase will go back to support ECHO. 

Need lodging for the week? You can ski and stay for just $55 per person during Happy Holiday week. Check here for complete details and to book.


----------



## billski (Nov 26, 2010)

*Simon Mall: Buy a gift card, get a lift ticket free.*

*Shop  & Ski Smarter! Purchase $250 in American Express® Simon Giftcards®  and receive one lift ticket to Cranmore, Wildcat or Wachusett Mountain!  Visit Guest Services located on mall level 1 to find out more!*

Chestnut Hill Mall, Mass
Burlington Mall, Mass

Blackout dates apply

source: Chestnut hill facebook page.


----------



## billski (Nov 26, 2010)

http://new-hampshire.entertainment.com  $24.

Pats Peak 2 fer 1
King Pine 2 fer 1

http://vermont.entertainment.com/discount/browse.shtml
Smuggs 2fer1 "First Time" Program
Jay Peak 2fer1 learn to ski
Mont Sutton 50% off


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 28, 2010)

2for1 at the Balsams all season non-holiday mid-week.

$45/2=$22.50pp. $45 weekend/holiday is really respectable as well. Balsams is on my must hit list this winter. Probably will save it for a holiday and pay full rate. That 2for1 mid-week deal is really cheap, though.

http://thebalsams.com/in_the_news/64


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 28, 2010)

All NH Deals are listed here:
http://www.skinh.com/lift-ticket-deals/index.cfm

Just noticed BW 2for1 on Wednesdays. Will have to keep that one in mind!


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 29, 2010)

another Pico deal - 3 days of skiing for $99 and discounts after that -

http://picomountain.com/site/tickets_and_passes/super_express_card



> The Super Express Card is loaded with three days of skiing/riding for just $99 with express access to the lifts; no stopping at the ticket window required!
> 
> The Super Express Card offers all the benefits of a Pico Express Card with your fourth day of skiing/riding and beyond for $39 on Saturdays, Sundays and peak periods* and only $29 on Mondays, Thursdays and Fridays (non-peak) all season long!
> 
> The Super Express Card is available for purchase through December 16, 2010.


----------



## frozencorn (Nov 30, 2010)

Groupon today: $40 lift ticket to Burke, or $28 half day. Interesting that it's only blacked out February vacation. 

http://www.groupon.com/boston/deals/burke-mountain


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 30, 2010)

sold

was just thinking last night that I could use another VT area voucher for trips later this season.  thanks for the heads up


----------



## WJenness (Nov 30, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> sold
> 
> was just thinking last night that I could use another VT area voucher for trips later this season.  thanks for the heads up



Woo Hoo!

I just snagged two of these also.

If anyone else out there is thinking of buying them, please use this link: http://gr.pn/e0f4kK and I'll get a groupon referral bonus 

-w


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 30, 2010)

JPTracker said:


> Costco now has the boxes of hand and toe warmers. ~$15 for the hand warmers and ~$13 for the toe warmers.



picked up my box of hand warmers this weekend. 40 pack @ $0.38 each


----------



## tt431 (Dec 1, 2010)

I got this email from Pico,  I don't know if this is an error but it says after completion season pass $50.  Is this right?

From stocking stuffers to vacation getaways, Pico Mountain has some great gift ideas for you this holiday season.

Give a Super Express Card
For just $99 the Super Express Card comes preloaded with three days of skiing and riding valid any day of the season. From the fourth day on, the Super Express Card will offer all the benefits of the Express Card with daily savings up to 50 percent off window ticket rates.

Wobbly Barn Gift Card
A vacation at Pico Mountain isn’t complete without a visit to the World Famous Wobbly Barn Steakhouse. Share the gift of the finest steaks, seafood and pasta selections created by executive chef Justin with a Wobbly Barn Gift Card this holiday season. 

Give the Gift of Learning to Ski/Ride
Share a lifetime of memories by giving the gift of learning to ski or snowboard this holiday season. *For just $169, our Learn To Ski or Ride package includes three days of lesson, rentals and lift tickets. Plus, after completion, skiers/riders will be offered a 2010-11 Pico Season Pass for just $50!*


----------



## slickjones (Dec 1, 2010)

tt431 said:


> I got this email from Pico,  I don't know if this is an error but it says after completion season pass $50.  Is this right?
> 
> From stocking stuffers to vacation getaways, Pico Mountain has some great gift ideas for you this holiday season.
> 
> ...


seems to be true based on their website... But they say this is for first time skiers and snowboarders only...


----------



## billski (Dec 1, 2010)

*$15 at Bolton Dec 20-24.*

*ECHO Fundraiser Means $15 Lift Tickets Dec. 20-24*


*BOLTON VALLEY, Vt. (November 29, 2010)* — Bolton Valley Resort,  big mountain skiing and riding less than 30 minutes from Burlington, has  partnered with ECHO Lake Aquarium and Science Center in Burlington to  offer $15 Happy Holiday Bolton Valley lift tickets valid Dec. 20-24,  2010. Of the $15, $3 will go toward supporting 70 live species and more  than 100 interactive experiences at ECHO, all which explore the Ecology,  Culture, History, and Opportunity for stewardship of the Lake Champlain  Basin.

"We are continually looking for ways to partner with local business  which give back to the environment and our community," said Josh  Arneson, director of marketing for Bolton Valley. "We are extremely  conscious of our environmental footprint and always looking for ways to  sustain the environment. ECHO's research and educational components are  so important to understanding and preserving the Lake Champlain Basin  area so this was a natural partnership for us."

The $15 Happy Holiday lift tickets are an annual tradition at Bolton  Valley, when resort officials lower the daily lift ticket rate just  before Christmas. These $15 lift tickets, and $5 tickets for Nordic  skiing, will be available at resort ticket windows, but only those  purchased in the ECHO gift shop will be included in the $3 donation  program for ECHO. On Wednesday, Thursday and Friday of that week, lift  tickets are valid for skiing and riding until 8 p.m. as well. Ski and Stay packages start at $55 per person during Happy Holiday Week.

Bolton Valley Resort is Vermont’s most convenient big mountain for  skiing and riding packed with value. Less than 10 minutes from I-89 and  less than 30 minutes from Burlington, the family-friendly mountain  offers skiers and riders of all abilities three mountain peaks with 71  trails and 6 lifts, plus 3 terrain parks including the Burton  Progression Park.

Bolton Valley is one of only two ski resorts in the U.S. to implement  wind power as an energy source and is the recipient of the National Ski  Areas Association’s 2010 Silver Eagle Award for environmental  initiatives. Approximately 100km of high elevation Nordic terrain, a  complete Sports Center and Indoor Amusement Center and Vermont’s most  extensive top-to-bottom night skiing and riding are just a few of the  extras available to guests. All-inclusive, true ski-to-your-door lodging  packages from $79/person/night. For more information visit www.boltonvalley.com or call 877-9BOLTON.


----------



## nycskier (Dec 1, 2010)

frozencorn said:


> Groupon today: $40 lift ticket to Burke, or $28 half day. Interesting that it's only blacked out February vacation.
> 
> http://www.groupon.com/boston/deals/burke-mountain



Thanks! Just got one! It's a good deal.


----------



## nycskier (Dec 1, 2010)

Not sure where this counts on skiing on the cheap but you can win a 5 day, 4 night heli skiing trip to Tailgate Alaska from the Flow Snowboards search and win site:





One instant winner will be announced on Tuesday, February 1st 2011. Every time you win any denomination of Rewards Points from searching the web with the Flow Search + Win you will receive 1 entry into this giveaway. The more times you win, the more entries you will receive. You can also redeem the Flow points for free ski & snowboarding gear.

I always did want to ski Alaska.....


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 1, 2010)

bousquet19 said:


> Thanks for the info, zinger3K.  Price Chopper's online ordering system  http://www2.pricechopper.com/orderform/skipass.shtml hasn't been working.  I was advised, though, that their ski passbooks were now in the stores and I could pick them up in a Price Chopper store at the service desk.
> 
> These look like good deals!
> 
> Woody





riverc0il said:


> I had the same problem. Their support team was unhelpful and told me that no one else was reporting problems and their online store is working! :blink: I'll go to the store to purchase instead. Very odd.


FYI....

Since PC was insisting that the online order system was working, I thought it might be a browser or OS related issue. So I tried placing an order on IE8 in Win7 without pop up blockers and it went through. I had been trying to place the order on the latest version of Firefox in Ubuntu with blockers. Given that I did not isolate the exact problem through trial and error, I can not say for sure what is wrong. But I suspect it might be pop up blockers. Regardless, it seems to work in IE on windows, no blockers.

I wrote back to the unhelpful customer service agent via email to provide them with this information. I got a canned cut and paste response back telling me that there was a problem and they are trying to fix it. :blink: Yea, duh. I just told you the only three possible things that could have been causing the problem. :roll:


----------



## billski (Dec 1, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Yea, duh. I just told you the only three possible things that could have been causing the problem. :roll:



That's what happens when you hire your neighbor's 13YO  "computer genius" son Jimmy to run  your web site. :lol:


----------



## bousquet19 (Dec 1, 2010)

Well, I used the direct approach.  I called a PC near my mom's home, they agreed to hold a passbook, and my mom picked it up ... now she wants to give it to me for Christmas.

Now there's a mom! :smile:

Woody


----------



## billski (Dec 2, 2010)

bousquet19 said:


> Well, I used the direct approach.  I called a PC near my mom's home, they agreed to hold a passbook, and my mom picked it up ... now she wants to give it to me for Christmas.
> 
> Now there's a mom! :smile:
> 
> Woody


  Will she be my Mom too?:idea:


----------



## tt431 (Dec 2, 2010)

Pico season pass $80

"Learn To Ski/Ride FREE
Pico Mountain is offering free learning days for ages 7 and older from December 17-24. The free learning day includes limited lift ticket, rental equipment and lessons. Add two additional lessons, rentals and lift tickets for $30. After completing the 3-day Learn To Ski/Ride program, you can then purchase a Pico Season Pass for $50."

Got this email with the offer today.


----------



## abc (Dec 2, 2010)

tt431 said:


> Pico season pass $80
> 
> "Learn To Ski/Ride FREE
> Pico Mountain is offering free learning days for ages 7 and older from December 17-24. The free learning day includes limited lift ticket, rental equipment and lessons. Add two additional lessons, rentals and lift tickets for $30. After completing the 3-day Learn To Ski/Ride program, you can then purchase a Pico Season Pass for $50."
> ...


No blackout pass? Wow!

Let's see. Maybe learn to board for 3 days...and get the pass for $50?


----------



## billski (Dec 3, 2010)

abc said:


> No blackout pass? Wow!
> 
> Let's see. Maybe learn to board for 3 days...and get the pass for $50?


Now we're thinkin' cheap!   

The skeptical side of me wonders if it might not be limited to beginner lifts though.  I don't have enough interest however to pick up the phone.


----------



## dannyglover (Dec 3, 2010)

Hey everyone. I've lurked a lot on this forum and picked up deals here and there. I saw this deal this morning on buywithme.com and figured I'd share it since I did not see it posted. $29 vouchers valid for full-day passes to Pico. From the details:


> You can buy as many vouchers as you’d like, and use them any day from December 17 when the resort opens until March 27, 2011 (except Jan 15-16 and Feb 19-20).



http://www.buywithme.com/boston


----------



## billski (Dec 3, 2010)

dannyglover said:


> Hey everyone. I've lurked a lot on this forum and picked up deals here and there. I saw this deal this morning on buywithme.com and figured I'd share it since I did not see it posted. $29 vouchers valid for full-day passes to Pico. From the details:
> 
> 
> http://www.buywithme.com/boston



WOAH!  This is great!  Thanks for lurking!   It looks like a Groupon-style offering.
Looks like it's only good today too.


----------



## billski (Dec 3, 2010)

*Sugarloaf*



dannyglover said:


> Hey everyone. I've lurked a lot on this forum and picked up deals here and there. I saw this deal this morning on buywithme.com and figured I'd share it since I did not see it posted. $29 vouchers valid for full-day passes to Pico. From the details:
> 
> 
> http://www.buywithme.com/boston



There is also a midweek Sugarloaf deal over there too.  next 12 hours only

$175 for 2 lift tickets and 1 night's lodging in Maine.

Your package includes lodging for one night (Sunday-Thursdays) for two guests at any of Sugarloaf’s on-mountain condominiums, two adult weekday lift tickets (Monday-Friday),

http://www.buywithme.com/ref/MQHPZ89A


----------



## frozencorn (Dec 3, 2010)

dannyglover said:


> Hey everyone. I've lurked a lot on this forum and picked up deals here and there. I saw this deal this morning on buywithme.com and figured I'd share it since I did not see it posted. $29 vouchers valid for full-day passes to Pico. From the details:
> 
> 
> http://www.buywithme.com/boston



Doesn't appear to be blacked out Christmas week.


----------



## billski (Dec 4, 2010)

*Amex*

AMEX – Do you use an AMEX card?    Get free tix and lessons at dozens of resorts.
*http://tinyurl.com/29dzerw

*    Aspen/Snowmass
  Beaver Creek
  Breckenridge Ski Resort
  Copper Mountain Resort
  Deer Valley Resort
  Destination Hotels & Resorts
  Heavenly
  Jackson Hole Mountain Resort
  Keystone®
  Killington Resort
  Mammoth Mountain
  Mont Tremblant
  Mt. Bachelor Ski Resort
  Park City Mountain Resort
  Snowbird Ltd.
  Snowshoe Mountain
  Steamboat
  Stowe Mountain Resort
  Stratton Mountain Resort
  The Canyons
  Vail
  Whistler Blackcomb
  Winter Park Resort


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 4, 2010)

One other thing regarding the CHAD card that I never paid attention to are the weekend tours.  Virtually every weekend January - March there are stops at various mountains where you get 2 for 1 tickets.

The March options are most interesting to me.

March 5th - Jay Peak
March 12th - Wildcat 
March 19th - Sugarbush

Wildcat would be the one I'm most excited about seeing how Peaks got rid of most of the good deals there.  Hopefully conditions are good that weekend.


----------



## billski (Dec 4, 2010)

*Golf and Ski Warerhouse 2010-11*

Apply for a free affinity card (I got mine through the mail) and take advantage of these discounts:

* As an  All-Star Rewards Member, Enjoy These Exclusive Mountain Resort Partner Discounts for the 2010-2011 Winter Season*

                                For more details click on the links below.
*The BALSAMS Grand Resort Hotel
                            Dixville Notch, NH*
                            Save up       to 40% off throughout the entire winter!
*Mount Sunapee Resort
                            Newbury, New Hampshire*
40% off a mid-week, non-holiday period one-day lift ticket or $10.00 off a weekend or holiday period one-day lift ticket.
*Okemo Mountain Resort
                            Ludlow, Vermont*
25% off a mid-week, non-holiday period one-day lift ticket or $10.00 off a weekend or holiday period one-day lift ticket.
*Shawnee Peak
                           Bridgton, Maine*
$10.00 off a one-day adult lift ticket, $5.00 off a one-day junior lift ticket, $6.00 off all night lift tickets!
*Saddleback Mountain
                            Rangeley, Maine *
                            $10.00  off a weekday, non-holiday period one-day lift ticket*


----------



## billski (Dec 4, 2010)

dannyglover said:


> Hey everyone. I've lurked a lot on this forum and picked up deals here and there. I saw this deal this morning on buywithme.com and figured I'd share it since I did not see it posted. $29 vouchers valid for full-day passes to Pico. From the details:
> 
> 
> http://www.buywithme.com/boston



This deal is now running until 12/9/10


----------



## billski (Dec 4, 2010)

ACE Ski and Board Club still has VT tickets to sell.  Join the club for $20 and be immediately eligible to purchase tickets at the Dec 16th meeting in Westford, Mass.


----------



## gotr0 (Dec 5, 2010)

*Going West?*

Also long time lurker, rare poster. I saw this deal on the San Fransisco Groupon.  It expires today 12/5.  Could be used if you're on going to the west coast or given to a someone out there.

$20 for Winter Skiing and Snowboarding Discounts with the SnowBomb Silver Tahoe Card ($45 Value)

More details on the site
http://www.groupon.com/san-francisco/


----------



## billski (Dec 5, 2010)

gotr0 said:


> Also long time lurker, rare poster. I saw this deal on the San Fransisco Groupon.  It expires today 12/5.  Could be used if you're on going to the west coast or given to a someone out there.
> 
> $20 for Winter Skiing and Snowboarding Discounts with the SnowBomb Silver Tahoe Card ($45 Value)
> 
> ...



Great post!  Brings up a good point.  with web browsing so easy, it is an excellent idea to troll for discounts outside your own geographic area.   I do that with the "Entertainment" books.


----------



## nycskier (Dec 6, 2010)

gotr0 said:


> Also long time lurker, rare poster. I saw this deal on the San Fransisco Groupon.  It expires today 12/5.  Could be used if you're on going to the west coast or given to a someone out there.
> 
> $20 for Winter Skiing and Snowboarding Discounts with the SnowBomb Silver Tahoe Card ($45 Value)
> 
> ...



The SnowBomb Gold Tahoe Card is a better deal than the silver. Its comes with FREE lift ticket to Sugar Bowl (OR) Kirkwood. 
FREE lift ticket to Dodge Ridge. 
FREE lift ticket to China Peak on Jan 8th or 9th. 
$5-$20 OFF every ticket purchased to 15+ mountain resorts. 
FREE rentals, tune-ups and waxes at more than a dozen shops from San Francisco to Reno. 
A one-year magazine subscription to your choice of SKI or Transworld Snowboard Magazine. 
Unlimited access to discount lodging, dining and more all season long.

Here is the link:
http://www.snowbomb.com/store/itemdetail.php?item=PRD4BEAEBEA5A22B

Card is $49.99 until 12/15. If you plan to ski at Sugar Bowl or Kirkwood this season the card is a great deal.


----------



## billski (Dec 6, 2010)

*Ski NH is introducing the Holiday 2-Pack*

[FONT=&quot]Ski NH is introducing the Holiday 2-Pack just in time for holiday shopping.  Holiday 2-Packs are available only until December 22nd and offer a savings of $10-$17 off weekend/holiday lift tickets.  Tickets are fully-transferable, making them an excellent gift idea for family, friends or even the gift giver! [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]The Holiday 2-Pack consists of two or more fully transferable lift tickets which are valid any day during the 2010-11 ski season, including holidays and weekends.  Tickets must be selected to at least two different ski areas, and are broken down into six price categories of $20, $30, $43, $53, $55 and $65 per ticket. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
 For full details on the package and how to order visit SkiNH.com[/FONT]


----------



## skiboarder (Dec 6, 2010)

Buy gas 4 times at Getty (no minimum purchase), 2 for 1 Hunter lift tix (excluding Saturdays and holidays).


----------



## Black Phantom (Dec 7, 2010)

*How about using some of your beloved discounts and actually ski?*

:idea:


----------



## gotr0 (Dec 7, 2010)

*$75 for a full day ski trip and a one-year membership at Boston Ski & Sports Club.*

The day trips are $75 for members and on top of that you get year membership which has a bunch of other discounts.

Another deal from Buywithme.  Use me referral link, please, and I will really appreciate it!  http://www.buywithme.com/ref/XVF5AZZH


----------



## billski (Dec 7, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> *How about using some of your beloved discounts and actually ski?*
> 
> :idea:




What does that mean?


----------



## skiboarder (Dec 7, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> *How about using some of your beloved discounts and actually ski?*
> 
> :idea:



?????????


----------



## pepperdawg (Dec 7, 2010)

Free Da Dis!!!?!?!


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 7, 2010)

Last day for Bromley deal -
http://www.bromley.com/tickets/discount-ski-deals/


----------



## WJenness (Dec 7, 2010)

gotr0 said:


> The day trips are $75 for members and on top of that you get year membership which has a bunch of other discounts.
> 
> Another deal from Buywithme.  Use me referral link, please, and I will really appreciate it!  http://www.buywithme.com/ref/XVF5AZZH



I will likely go on at least one of the BSSC trips this year... I joined up to play in an indoor soccer league that just started last week.

-w


----------



## petergriffen (Dec 7, 2010)

Are there anymore of those jaypeak buy 1 get 1 tickets that were in the brochures last year?  I've been looking but haven't seen.


----------



## rocojerry (Dec 7, 2010)

billski said:


> What does that mean?



I think he's saying, today, we should be skiing, not posting about discounts or reading about them....  argh!


----------



## rocojerry (Dec 7, 2010)

petergriffen said:


> Are there anymore of those jaypeak buy 1 get 1 tickets that were in the brochures last year?  I've been looking but haven't seen.



Haven't seen them, get a ride and ski card (has four  2-1's to Jay)


----------



## moresnow (Dec 7, 2010)

*Flying on the cheap*

Not exactly a skiing discount, but Jetblue is having a fare sale. 

http://jetblue.com/deals/less-is-more/?intcmp=HPHero1Eng_LessIsMore

Nice looking prices on flights from JFK to SLC and DEN.

Better hurry though, prices are only good until tomorrow (the 8th).


----------



## EOS (Dec 7, 2010)

moresnow said:


> Not exactly a skiing discount, but Jetblue is having a fare sale.
> 
> http://jetblue.com/deals/less-is-more/?intcmp=HPHero1Eng_LessIsMore
> 
> ...



I appreciate this!!  :-D

Thank you


----------



## Black Phantom (Dec 7, 2010)

rocojerry said:


> I think he's saying, today, we should be skiing, not posting about discounts or reading about them....  argh!



You are a wise man jerry. What good is the discount if your not out there enjoying it?


----------



## billski (Dec 7, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> You are a wise man jerry. What good is the discount if your not out there enjoying it?



There will be plenty of time to use all the discounts accrued. I've done this before and it works quite well.   While I'm busy with the work, social, family and other responsible obligations, my honey-points are accruing at a heady rate.  I'm also not going to drive 6 hours RT for some WROD scenario.  I'll wait for a little more base building, and start to get out in another couple of weeks.

You really should just ignore this thread and stick with the porn if this thread annoys you.  It's a great reference for lots of folks - everyone has a different agenda on where/when/how they ski.  Some of us have budgets, and some of us enjoy the hunt and sharing the finds with others.  I have way more deal finds than I can use and often enough to share with others.  Having choices and knowledge gives me huge flexibility.  I dare say I spend less money now for more days all over the east coast than five years ago. 

I say keep posting the deals.  It gives us more opportunity to ski than if we had to pay through the nose.  Unless you enjoy doing that.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 8, 2010)

petergriffen said:


> Are there anymore of those jaypeak buy 1 get 1 tickets that were in the brochures last year?  I've been looking but haven't seen.



That brochure only has a $10 off for Jay this year.


----------



## gotr0 (Dec 8, 2010)

*Another Groupon-esque deal*

$349 for a two-night stay at the Essex Resort with choice of Smugglers Notch lift tickets, culinary classes, or Swedish massages for two (up to $770 value).  

This deal expires in 5 days.  It's good for weekend or weekday stay at the resort, and gives two weekday lift tickets. Link

For today if you enter "GIFT" at the check out you get $5 off.


----------



## gotr0 (Dec 8, 2010)

*Free Shipping*

12/17 Friday is National Free Shipping Day at over 1000 online stores. http://www.freeshippingday.com/

I saw one ski related online store, but I'm sure people need other gear or other things.


----------



## billski (Dec 8, 2010)

Smellytele said:


> That brochure only has a $10 off for Jay this year.



What's the name of that brochure?  I remember picking it up, but not what it was called.  Thanks.


----------



## billski (Dec 8, 2010)

A hodgepodge of deals.  A lot like this thread, but it looks like you have to pay to join the club.

http://www.skisite.com/ski-savings-discounts.cfm?dType=1


----------



## petergriffen (Dec 8, 2010)

Ohokay, those two for ones were great.  10 off is lame.  Anything else good in there?  And like they said what's the name or the company that does it?


----------



## SKI-3PO (Dec 8, 2010)

Is this the one you're looking for?  Costs $5 this year to get 5 maps.

http://www.ettractions.com/productinfo.php?id=41


----------



## bheemsoth (Dec 8, 2010)

Okemo is running their Social Days promotion again this year, and kicking it off on Friday with $39 lift tickets for those who register on Facebook in advance.

I did the same promotion last year, but I seem to remember it being cheaper.

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=159879077390168


----------



## WJenness (Dec 8, 2010)

bheemsoth said:


> Okemo is running their Social Days promotion again this year, and kicking it off on Friday with $39 lift tickets for those who register on Facebook in advance.
> 
> I did the same promotion last year, but I seem to remember it being cheaper.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=159879077390168



Sunday River is doing the same thing (they call it Facebook Fridays)... $25 lift tickets...

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=178065005552257

Must RSVP in advance.

-w


----------



## gotr0 (Dec 9, 2010)

*12/12 $30 lift ticket at Sunappe*

Don't think this has been posted.  

From Sunapee's Website: Sunday, December 12 will be the first of two Cares & Shares days at Mount Sunapee this winter.  Each skier and rider who brings five non-perishable food items to the ticket window can ski or ride all day for only $30. 

http://www.mountsunapee.com/mtsunapeewinter/onthemountain/events/eventdetails/caresshares.asp


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Dec 9, 2010)

*Free night skiing at SR 12/18*

According to their page, Night skiing starts Sat. 12/18 from 4 - 8 p.m. and it is going to be free.

http://sundayriver.com/Events/Main/Winter/Winterfest2010.html


----------



## billski (Dec 9, 2010)

SKI-3PO said:


> Is this the one you're looking for?  Costs $5 this year to get 5 maps.
> 
> http://www.ettractions.com/productinfo.php?id=41




Looks different, but I think that's it.  Thanks!


----------



## bheemsoth (Dec 9, 2010)

billski said:


> Looks different, but I think that's it.  Thanks!



Can anyone make out the terms for Smuggs? I know that's B1G1, but I can't tell if it excludes weekends or not. 

Brian


----------



## skidbump (Dec 9, 2010)

Belleayre
Every wed non holiday $20
Every fri non holiday $25
Jan 24-28 winter fest $20
Jimmys ski shop at bottom of hill has $42 tickets while supply last
https://belleayreskishop.com/DISCOUNT_TICKET.html


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 10, 2010)

bheemsoth said:


> Can anyone make out the terms for Smuggs? I know that's B1G1, but I can't tell if it excludes weekends or not.
> 
> Brian



Valid anytime, non-holiday

 Excludes 12/26/10 – 1/2/11, 1/15/11 – 1/17/11, & 2/19/11 – 2/27/11


----------



## billski (Dec 10, 2010)

*Waterville Valley*

Interesting

For the weekend of the 18th, the Waterville discount structure looks like this:

Online purchase - $10 off
CHAD card - $15 off
Liftopia $20 off


----------



## billski (Dec 10, 2010)

*Saddleback*

When I got my CHAD card it came with a Saddleback ticket.  Did  you?  I'm trying to figure out a plan.  Anyone else heading up this winter?


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 10, 2010)

Saw on SJ recently.....give blood in ME, NH, VT and get a 2fer (Midweek, non-holiday) to your choice of mtns.

http://www.redcrossblood.org/promotions/nne/skiNNE


----------



## meff (Dec 10, 2010)

billski said:


> Interesting
> 
> For the weekend of the 18th, the Waterville discount structure looks like this:
> 
> ...



Saturday is a demo day as well - if it has the same amount of gear that was at Loon today, a must go.


----------



## billski (Dec 10, 2010)

meff said:


> Saturday is a demo day as well - if it has the same amount of gear that was at Loon today, a must go.



That is why I'm looking at it.


----------



## Bostonian (Dec 10, 2010)

Cannon Mountain Tomorrow:

This Saturday is shaping up to be one of the most beautiful days of the season thus far.  The forecast looks like it will be a gorgeous bluebird day with lots of sunshine, light winds, and very pleasant temps from top to bottom.  A perfect day for skiing and riding.  It'll also be the perfect day to save 50% on a full day lift ticket at our Ski For Hunger event.  All you need to do is bring in 4 non-perishable food items and we'll give you a half priced lift ticket. See you on the slopes!

Lift Ticket Pricing 12/10 - 12/16:
Adult: $49 Full / $42 Half
Teen: $39 Full / $32 Half
Junior/Senior: $29 Full / $22 Half
Brookside only: $20 Full / $15 Half

Looks like I will be skiing there tomorrow!  $25 lift ticket isn't shabby!


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 10, 2010)

billski said:


> When I got my CHAD card it came with a Saddleback ticket.  Did  you?  I'm trying to figure out a plan.  Anyone else heading up this winter?


I got that one too. Last year I used it the day before the AZ Summit at the Loaf which worked well. Might do it again this year. Might do three in a row at the Loaf. Not sure yet. Depends if they get dumped on like last winter or not.


----------



## WJenness (Dec 11, 2010)

Sunday River is following Burke in the groupon world: http://www.groupon.com/boston/deals/sunday-river-ski-resort?p=1&utm_campaign=sunday-river-ski-resort

Unfortunately, the tickets are only good through 12/23, and you have to purchase them by midnight tonight...

Still, $39 is a decent deal for a SR lift ticket, so I wanted to make sure to throw it up here.

-w


----------



## SteveInCT (Dec 11, 2010)

*Saddleback*

Offer Begins: 12/15/2010 at 8:30 AM
Qty Available: 100
Offer Value: $50.00
Sale Price: $25.00

Description:
Saddleback Maine offers a big mountain experience, over 4000ft, with a wide variety of trails and glades, serving all levels of skiing and riding. A Maine family-owned resort, focused on keeping the sport affordable for skiers, riders and families, Saddleback provides genuine Maine hospitality - here each guest feels welcome and has freedom to be themselves. Besides abundant snowfall and excellent snow surfaces, there is something different even magical about Saddleback. Come to New England's newest favorite mountain in the Rangeley Lakes region.

Offer Restrictions:
    * Valid for 1 weekend/holiday adult lift ticket only
    * Valid all day during 2010/2011 season only
    * Not valid with other discounts/promotions
    * No cash or credit back when used midweek or half day
    * Gift Certificate does not expire
    * Tax and gratuity are not included

http://www.wblm.com/goout.asp?u=http://cbpme.incentrev.com/


----------



## tomcat (Dec 12, 2010)

I have a 2010-11 ski NH mag that I picked up passing through last month.  It lists 2 For 1 Wednesdays at Wildcat.  I didn't see anything on the website about this.  Does anyone know if they are still doing this?


----------



## billski (Dec 12, 2010)

Over the hill gang, http://othgi.com/index.shtml appears to be open to anyone, and is primarily focused on Colorado areas.   A few east coast areas (butternut, Bolton, Shawnee, Cockaigne) are thrown in, but most of those offerings can also be found elsewhere or at even lesser cost.  The catch is that it costs $60 to join, so you'd have to calculate your return.  In general, this isn't a card I'd get too excited about for the east coast.  It has some interesting angles if you travel to CO.


----------



## roark (Dec 12, 2010)

billski said:


> Over the hill gang, http://othgi.com/index.shtml appears to be open to anyone, and is primarily focused on Colorado areas.   A few east coast areas (butternut, Bolton, Shawnee, Cockaigne) are thrown in, but most of those offerings can also be found elsewhere or at even lesser cost.  The catch is that it costs $60 to join, so you'd have to calculate your return.  In general, this isn't a card I'd get too excited about for the east coast.  It has some interesting angles if you travel to CO.


I was fortunate enough to ski as a guest with OTHG at Copper - cool to get my butt kicked by a bunch of seniors (oh, and skip all the lines).


----------



## frozencorn (Dec 13, 2010)

tomcat said:


> I have a 2010-11 ski NH mag that I picked up passing through last month.  It lists 2 For 1 Wednesdays at Wildcat.  I didn't see anything on the website about this.  Does anyone know if they are still doing this?



Probably published before the sale. No longer a valid deal.


----------



## gotr0 (Dec 13, 2010)

*SR 12 Days of Christmas*

http://sundayriver.com/VacationPackages/12DaysofXmas.html

   1- Vermont Day
• Monday, December 13 –  Residents of Vermont ski/ride for only $39. Promotion applies to all ages; proof of residency is required.

   2- Rhode Island / Connecticut Day
• Tuesday, December 14 – Residents of Rhode Island and Connecticut ski/ride for only $39. Promotion applies to all ages; proof of residency is required.

   3- New Hampshire Day
• Wednesday, December 15 –  Residents of New Hampshire ski/ride for only $39. Promotion applies to all ages; proof of residency is required.

   4- Maine Day
• Thursday, December 16 –  Residents of Maine ski/ride for only $39. Promotion applies to all ages; proof of residency is required.

   5- Massachusetts Day
• Friday, December 17 –  Residents of Massachusetts ski/ride for only $39. Promotion applies to all ages; proof of residency is required.

   6- Pass Holder Appreciation Day
• Saturday, December 18 –  All New England and Sunday River Season Passholders (including College and Maine Student Pass Holders) can purchase a ticket for a friend for $39. Valid one friend ticket per pass holder.

   7- Kids Pay Their Age Day
• Sunday, December 19 –  Kids ages 12 and under pay their age for their lift tickets.

   8- 2 for 1 Day
• Monday, December 20 –  Purchase two lift tickets for the price of one.

   9- Seniors Day
• Tuesday, December 21 –  Seniors age 65 and older can ski/ride for only $39. Valid ID is required.

   10- Sunday River Affair Day
• Wednesday, December 22 –  Bring a valid 10-11 season pass from any other ski area and purchase a lift ticket for $39.

   11- Canada Day
• Thursday, December 23 –  Residents of Canada ski/ride for only $39. Promotion applies to all ages; proof of residency is required.

   12- College Day
• Friday, December 24 –  College students can ski/ride for $39. Valid student ID is required.


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 13, 2010)

*Whaleback*

From the Whaleback website:

Opening Weekend $15 All Weekend! 
We're still on schedule to open this Saturday, December 18.  Lift tickets are $15 all weekend for everyone.  That means you can buy your ticket Saturday and ski/ride for 2 days for just $15.  Not that $15 for one day is all that bad either - sure beats the $80 and crowds at the big mountains! 


I'm looking to ski someplace in NH on Sunday with my wife but don't want to spend too much. If the Whale can offer 1 or more routes from the summit, I think we may try this.

Seems theres a decent chance they have a route open unless they will only be using that little jib park for opening wknd?


----------



## caddis (Dec 13, 2010)

xwhaler said:


> From the Whaleback website:
> 
> Opening Weekend $15 All Weekend!
> We're still on schedule to open this Saturday, December 18.  Lift tickets are $15 all weekend for everyone.  That means you can buy your ticket Saturday and ski/ride for 2 days for just $15.  Not that $15 for one day is all that bad either - sure beats the $80 and crowds at the big mountains!
> ...




Looks like the summit chair will be open with Spout, Whaleback, and Bouganvillea open. Pretty much one run from the summit just has three names. Still a great groomer. There also trying to get Ivory run open. Didn't ask about the jib park. For $15 how could you go wrong?


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 13, 2010)

caddis said:


> Looks like the summit chair will be open with Spout, Whaleback, and Bouganvillea open. Pretty much one run from the summit just has three names. Still a great groomer. There also trying to get Ivory run open. Didn't ask about the jib park. For $15 how could you go wrong?




Great! I think I will check it out!
Thanks


----------



## billski (Dec 13, 2010)

http://liftsift.com/


----------



## gotr0 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Thanks!*



billski said:


> http://liftsift.com/



Thanks!  I was just thinking the other day there should be an app like this!


----------



## gotr0 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Shawnee Peak $33*

Seems like everyone is jumping on the groupon bandwagon.  Here's another deal on BuyWithMe:

Winter's almost here and you know you've been dying to hit the slopes: $33 for a full-day lift ticket for one at Shawnee Peak (up to a $56 value). 

Sign up and buy it here.


----------



## nycskier (Dec 14, 2010)

gotr0 said:


> Seems like everyone is jumping on the groupon bandwagon.



Since you brought up Groupon consider this a coupon within a coupon. 

If you plan on buying anything from Groupon you should sign up for Mr Rebates 1st and link to Groupon from Mr. Rebates. If you do you can get an 8% cashback rebate on anything you buy on Groupon. 

You also get a $5 sign up bonus (if you open an account through this link: MrRebates.com). So a $50 purchase from Groupon would only cost you $41 after the sign up bonus and 8% rebate.

The site also give rebates for a ton of other online stores too. From e-bay to iTunes (although unfortunetly Liftopia is not one of them).


----------



## billski (Dec 14, 2010)

*the point*

*http://www.pointfm.com/ski-and-ride-2011.php
BUTTONS ARE FREE.  PICKUP AT PARTICIPATING STORE.


50% OFF LIFT TICKETS  ON *SELECT DAYS



 Get 50% off the cost of a full day lift ticket at participating downhill and cross-country ski areas  on Friday from January 7th through April 1st 2011. Present the  appropriate voucher from the Ski & Ride with The Point Coupon Book  at the ticket window and wear your Ski & Ride with The Point Button.


*PARTICIPATING SKI AREAS  **ON *SELECT DAYS


Jay Peak – January 7


Sugarbush – January 14, March 4


Mad Ricer Glen – January 21


Smuggler’s Notch – January 28


Burke – February 4


Bolton Valley – February 11, March 11


Dartmouth Skiway – February 18


 Mystery Area? – February 25


Pico Mountain – March 18


Stowe Mountain Resort – March 25


Jay Peak - April 1


----------



## gotr0 (Dec 15, 2010)

*$39 to hit the powder with a lift ticket to Waterville Valley*

Another groupon-esque deal:
$39 to hit the powder with a lift ticket to Waterville Valley (link)

• Voucher Expires: Apr 10, 2011
• Limit 2 Saves per person
• Not valid Saturdays in December, January or February
• Blackout dates: 12/25/10-1/2/11, 1/15/11-1/17/11 and 2/19/11-2/27/11
• Not to be combined with other offers

Deal doesn't expire till next Monday (12/20)


----------



## Robbski (Dec 15, 2010)

That WV deal is sweet. I just picked a couple up.

Thanks gotr0


----------



## gotr0 (Dec 16, 2010)

Robbski said:


> That WV deal is sweet. I just picked a couple up.
> 
> Thanks gotr0



No problem.  I've gotten a lot of tips from this forum, so just thought I should give back.


----------



## gotr0 (Dec 16, 2010)

*Okemo 'Cares And Shares' on Sunday*

Here's the press release:
LUDLOW, Vt. – During this holiday season of giving, it is also a time to consider the needs of those less fortunate. On Sunday, Dec. 19, Okemo Mountain Resort will host its annual Cares and Shares Food Drive. When skiers and snowboarders donate at least three non-perishable food items, a new child’s toy or new clothing item, their generosity will be rewarded with an entire day of skiing and riding at Okemo for just $35.


----------



## billski (Dec 16, 2010)

gotr0 said:


> No problem.  I've gotten a lot of tips from this forum, so just thought I should give back.


  As everyone should!!   Thanks to all!  8)


----------



## brcski (Dec 16, 2010)

gotr0 said:


> Another groupon-esque deal:
> $39 to hit the powder with a lift ticket to Waterville Valley (link)
> 
> • Voucher Expires: Apr 10, 2011
> ...



The "Save Highlights" says valid Sunday - Friday.  The "Save Details" states not valid on Saturdays in December, January and February.  What about Saturdays in March.


----------



## trackbiker (Dec 16, 2010)

Speaking of giving to good cause....just received an email today from the Vermont Ski Museum.

•Become a member of the Vermont Ski Museum today and you’ll receive a coupon book full of two for one deals for skiing and snowboarding at five Ski Vermont resorts this season - Jay Peak Resort, Sugarbush Resort, Okemo Mountain Resort, Stratton Mountain Resort, and Mount Snow Resort – all for a minimum investment of a $50 Partner Membership 
•The Vermont Ski Museum coupon booklet also includes savings on Nordic skiing at three Vermont Nordic ski resorts, golf at three Vermont resort courses, lodging packages, and retail purchases at a number of Vermont special retailers; for details on all the deals in the coupon book valued up to $1000, check out http://www.vermontskimuseum.org/membership.htm 
For more information on all the benefits of a supportive, annual membership in the Vermont Ski Museum, we invite you to take a look at their website: http://www.vermontskimuseum.org/.

The email says $50.00 for a Partner Membership but the link has a minumum of $60.00 membership. Still a good deal especially if you take advantage of the golf and ski shop discounts,
Also, there is a Sweepstakes if you join for $100.00 or more by Dec.15th but the email came on the 16th.
Don't know if there are any blackouts on the B1G1's


----------



## gotr0 (Dec 17, 2010)

brcski said:


> The "Save Highlights" says valid Sunday - Friday.  The "Save Details" states not valid on Saturdays in December, January and February.  What about Saturdays in March.



It should be valid.  March tends to be a slower and sometimes shorter month.


----------



## billski (Dec 17, 2010)

wildcat

word at the club meeting last night is that wildcat is going to offer some mideweek deals.  I was too busy running the meeting to get the details and don't see it on the web.  Any beta?


----------



## dropKickMurphy (Dec 17, 2010)

*Waterville Valley*

On Tuesdays following a Patriots game, the price for a WV lift ticket is the # of points scored by the Pats' opponent.

http://www.boston.com/travel/explorene/specials/ski/blog/2010/12/pay_for_play_at.html


----------



## gotr0 (Dec 18, 2010)

*Show your Charliecard and get a complimentary Wawa Passport*

My friend saw this when she was on the T.  The Charliecard is used for MBTA.  I'm not sure if it costs money.  I got mine when they first handed them out.

View attachment 4105


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 19, 2010)

$15 lift tickets this week at Bolton Valley.  December 20-24th.  

This has become a tradition at Bolton and they are bringing it back again.  $5 nordic tickets and cheap tune-ups if you bring a food donation.  

More *HERE*  I know that several folks here have taken advantage of this deal!

:beer:


----------



## billski (Dec 19, 2010)

*Lists of Discounts*

I have compiled several lists that I find helpful in deciding where to ski and when.
Here is the first of several lists.  This one describes all the special days that New England areas this winter that give you a price break.  Consult the resort for specific details.
This list contains dates which have been announced as of 12/15/10.  There may be other dates announced at later times, so do your homework!

Special Ski Resort Days

Special Ski Resort Days of the Week

Merry Christmas!


----------



## gotr0 (Dec 20, 2010)

*If you have time midweek*

Check out this deal at Waterville (link):
Grab a buddy or your Sig O and head up north... $159 for a weeknight (any Sunday-Thursday) stay for 2 at Snowy Owl Inn & Resort and two lift tickets to Waterville Valley Resort ($318 value). 

Lift tickets are good for Monday-Friday.  Wish I had more days off during the week.


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 20, 2010)

Wife is working X-MAS this year and we are seeing our families on x-mas eve.
I'm totally free on x-mas day and am looking to ski someplace within a 2 hour drive of Epping NH.
Anyone know of any special xmas day deals this year? I know sometimes mtns will offer deals to get folks to the hill but unsure given x-mas is on a Saturday this yr and start of Holiday week.

Best thing going right now I can see is Ragged $29.99 on Liftopia.
I have the CHAD card but can't see how I can come close to Ragged's price through that.

Any ideas from anyone?


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 20, 2010)

I'll be skiing Gunstock, maybe Cannon 12/26 -21/31. Any dealios available for lift tix that anyone is aware of? I assume there's nothing available during that week, since it's the magical holiday week of high profit motivation. But, if there is anything, a mention would be appreciated. 

I've got another stack of those Lukoil coupons for JFBB, Attitash, Mt. Snow and Wildcat. Deal is as follows:
1. BOGO for Sundays in Jan thru March, excluding 1/16 and 2/20. 

or

2. $10 off pass, good any day, excluding 12/25-12/31, 1/15-1/17, 2/19-2/25

or

3. $10 off Lift, lesson & rental package. Same exclusions as in #2 above.

Coupons expire 3/31/2011.

PM me if interested.


----------



## Mildcat (Dec 20, 2010)

billski said:


> I have compiled several lists that I find helpful in deciding where to ski and when.
> Here is the first of several lists.  This one describes all the special days that New England areas this winter that give you a price break.  Consult the resort for specific details.
> This list contains dates which have been announced as of 12/15/10.  There may be other dates announced at later times, so do your homework!
> 
> ...



Nice, thanks for putting that together Bill.  :beer:


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 20, 2010)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I'll be skiing Gunstock, maybe Cannon 12/26 -21/31. Any dealios available for lift tix that anyone is aware of? I assume there's nothing available during that week, since it's the magical holiday week of high profit motivation. But, if there is anything, a mention would be appreciated.
> 
> I've got another stack of those Lukoil coupons for JFBB, Attitash, Mt. Snow and Wildcat. Deal is as follows:
> 1. BOGO for Sundays in Jan thru March, excluding 1/16 and 2/20.
> ...



Through border rewards http://www.bordersrewardsperks.com/overwhelmingoffer

http://www.bordersrewardsperks.com/offer/index/offerId/17520/uSource/CPOP4
you can get to Recreation connection and there are some deals on there for Cannon ($49) and Gunstock ($55)


----------



## billski (Dec 20, 2010)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I'll be skiing Gunstock, maybe Cannon 12/26 -21/31. Any dealios available for lift tix that anyone is aware of? .



check 


my lists
Liftopia


----------



## justjen (Dec 20, 2010)

billski said:


> I have compiled several lists that I find helpful in deciding where to ski and when.
> Here is the first of several lists.  This one describes all the special days that New England areas this winter that give you a price break.  Consult the resort for specific details.
> This list contains dates which have been announced as of 12/15/10.  There may be other dates announced at later times, so do your homework!
> 
> ...



Thanks, billski.  This is great.  In addition, Sunapee and Okemo offer discounts for Friends of Harpoon (sorry if this was already posted), which you can sign up for online.  

Sunapee: $20 off weekdays; $10 off weekends and holidays

Okemo: 25% off weekdays; 20% off weekends and holidays


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks, not finding anything for Gunstock or Cannon that week, but good info nonetheless.


----------



## hammer (Dec 20, 2010)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I'll be skiing Gunstock, maybe Cannon 12/26 -21/31. Any dealios available for lift tix that anyone is aware of? I assume there's nothing available during that week, since it's the magical holiday week of high profit motivation. But, if there is anything, a mention would be appreciated.
> 
> I've got another stack of those Lukoil coupons for JFBB, Attitash, Mt. Snow and Wildcat. Deal is as follows:
> 1. BOGO for Sundays in Jan thru March, excluding 1/16 and 2/20.
> ...


There's always this:

http://www.skinh.com/lift-ticket-deals/Holiday2Pack.cfm


----------



## tomcat (Dec 22, 2010)

Does anyone know how often Sunday River does Facebook Fridays?  Is there usually more than one a season?  On the FB page it shows one two weeks ago and the only other I saw was early last January.


----------



## JonD (Dec 22, 2010)

billski said:


> I have compiled several lists that I find helpful in deciding where to ski and when.
> Here is the first of several lists.  This one describes all the special days that New England areas this winter that give you a price break.  Consult the resort for specific details.
> This list contains dates which have been announced as of 12/15/10.  There may be other dates announced at later times, so do your homework!
> 
> ...



Great list, thanks Bill!


----------



## gotr0 (Dec 27, 2010)

*$35 for All-Day Pass at Shawnee Peak*

This offer expires today 12/27

The usual vacation week black outs but weekends are good.  Below is the fine print:
- Expires Mar 31, 2011
- Valid only from 1/1/11 to end of season or 3/31/11. Not valid 1/15/11-1/17/11 or 2/18/11-2/26/11. Not valid with other offers

Link

P.S.  Yay for snow!!!


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 31, 2010)

SUNAPEE buy an adult ticket get a free 18 and under ticket.

http://www.mountsunapee.com/mtsunapeewinter/rates/specialdeals/onlinedeals.asp


----------



## mlkrgr (Dec 31, 2010)

Nacski is a pretty good deal at www.nacski.com for those who can get to Braintree, Boston, or Woburn 5:30-6:50 depending on trip and location.

$67 if you're in the first 25 seats for Sunday River, Loon, or Jay Peak.
$73 if you're in the first 25 seats for Stowe. 

Includes bus ride and a full day's lift ticket. They do raise the price by $10 most of the time once they have 25 seats booked, which confirms the trip will run (they otherwise have the right to cancel the trip). They raised it a bit from last year since they were at $67 for Stowe and Killington and $59 for everywhere else, but still is at a reasonable price. Though, you must be back at the bus at 4:15 sharp since the bus leaves at 4:30. Though, they generally would raise the price 1-2 days before the trip if they do it. But still for the cost and trouble of driving, it still comes out to be a good deal. They also give $3 back in frequent skier points if you complete a post trip survey, $5 back if you refer a friend (my id is MA80873413 if you want to give me credit), although they require $50 in points to cash out and use to a credit towards a ski trip (so you technically need to take 17 trips, which is a little bit much but I guess doable in a couple years). They also sometimes offer $20 credit (which can be used about a week after you take advantage of the offer for the remainder of the calendar year) if you give them a 5 star review on Yelp.


----------



## billski (Dec 31, 2010)

*Smuggs*

*Posted on FB:


Smugglers' Notch Resort
 For  those of you looking for lift ticket vouchers in the Burlington area -  they have been re-stocked! They are available at EMS, Alpine Shop, Ski  Rack & Outdoor Gear Exchange.*


----------



## gotr0 (Dec 31, 2010)

*Whaleback Mountain*

Two deals on BuyWithMe.

 * $35 Learn to ski package: 90-minute lesson, rentals, & lift ticket 
 * $20 All day lift ticket Value $40

Link


----------



## 57stevey (Dec 31, 2010)

Smellytele said:


> SUNAPEE buy an adult ticket get a free 18 and under ticket.
> 
> http://www.mountsunapee.com/mtsunapeewinter/rates/specialdeals/onlinedeals.asp



I forgot about these... thanks!


----------



## elks (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks for the great list!  Here's one that just came out.  60% off a lift ticket at Lost Valley, Auburn, ME through Eversave Boston (buy tickets for $18.)

http://eversave.com/share/H6u7


----------



## billski (Jan 1, 2011)

www.skicoupons.com

Okemo
Parents:  buy a regular priced Adult lift ticket and get a ticket for your child  FREE (Ages 7-18 years) valid the same day. Limited to either one Junior  or one Young Adult free ticket per paying adult. Child receiving free  ticket must be present. Remember that children 6 & under ski free  every day with a child’s lift ticket.  								 							 							 								_Offer  may not be combined with other discounts, special price days or  promotions.  Must be purchased online, 48 hours in advance. Offer valid  Monday through Friday non-holiday, January 3-14 and January 18-28, 2011._ 
							 							 								Offer Valid: 01/03/2011 - 01/28/2011


----------



## billski (Jan 1, 2011)

I need to knock off Jiminy in Mass.  Anyone aware of any deals for a short-ski day midweek?
They don't seem to offer many deals, except the VT travel card ($10 off) and a 4hour adult at $55 which is pretty steep.


----------



## elks (Jan 1, 2011)

Buywithme Boston is having a promo with Blue Hill today!

http://www.buywithme.com/ref/KNQHVXTW

$15 lift tickets, $32 lift ticket + rental, or $35 group lesson.


----------



## elks (Jan 1, 2011)

The deals are pouring today and I don't think this one was posted before...

http://www.skiridefree.com/

Fill up 3 times at participating gas stations (8 gallons minimum) and get a 2-for-1 coupon at participating resorts.  Mostly a VT, NH, and MA deal.  Only one participating gas station in MA.  

Resorts taking part of this promo include Nashoba Valley, Bousquet, Killington, Burke, Jay Peak, Mad River Glen, Waterville Valley, Shawne Peek, etc.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 1, 2011)

kelly001 said:


> The deals are pouring today and I don't think this one was posted before...
> 
> http://www.skiridefree.com/
> 
> ...




No CT gas stations :-(


----------



## MommaBear (Jan 1, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> No CT gas stations :-(



But Valero in Greenfield is a regular pit-stop for us!  Sweet.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 1, 2011)

MommaBear said:


> But Valero in Greenfield is a regular pit-stop for us!  Sweet.



LOL, driving home from dinner tonight i told my buddy that Valero in Greenfield would be my strategy as well.  Won't get as many fill ups as if there was a place in CT but i can get 3 easily and score the discount in time for some Feb skiing.


----------



## jaytrem (Jan 1, 2011)

billski said:


> I need to knock off Jiminy in Mass.  Anyone aware of any deals for a short-ski day midweek?
> They don't seem to offer many deals, except the VT travel card ($10 off) and a 4hour adult at $55 which is pretty steep.



An online version of the Entertainment book (Saversguide) has 2 for 1 coupons.  One is for twilight, one for an 8 hour.  Both valid anytime.  I'm sure you can find someone to split it with.  I also have a 2 for 1 from the Warren Miller movie I can send you.  PM me your address if you want me to send it to you.  Not sure if it has any blackouts, I can check tomorrow when I get home.


----------



## billski (Jan 1, 2011)

gotr0 said:


> Two deals on BuyWithMe.
> 
> * $35 Learn to ski package: 90-minute lesson, rentals, & lift ticket
> * $20 All day lift ticket Value $40
> ...



Looks like Boston.com has plugged in to Buywith me.


----------



## elks (Jan 2, 2011)

Another similar gas station deal but for West Coasters (also CO and MI.)  Participating resorts include  Whistler, Mt Hood, Northstar at Tahoe, Copper Mountain, Loveland, Mt Bohemia, Boyne Mt, etc.  Starts 01.03.11.  Valid with one 10 gallons or more purchase of Shell fuel.

http://skifreedeals.com/resort


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jan 2, 2011)

I have 3 primetime vouchers remaining for Gunstock. I picked up a baker's dozen (13) which averages around 52/ticket. No blackouts, good on weekends, expire at the end of this season. PM if any interest in purchasing. $150 for all 3, or $52 a piece.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 2, 2011)

MommaBear said:


> But Valero in Greenfield is a regular pit-stop for us!  Sweet.



Valero was PACKED today :-D


----------



## gotr0 (Jan 3, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> LOL, driving home from dinner tonight i told my buddy that Valero in Greenfield would be my strategy as well.  Won't get as many fill ups as if there was a place in CT but i can get 3 easily and score the discount in time for some Feb skiing.



I wish there are more stops in MA :-(


----------



## gotr0 (Jan 3, 2011)

*Lost Valley for $18*

$18 for a day on the slopes at Lost Valley Ski Area ($45 value).  No black out dates. Link


----------



## rocojerry (Jan 3, 2011)

*Learn to Ski week/month: lessons, rentals, tickets*

VT:
http://www.skivermont.com/events-and-deals/lessons


NH:
http://www.skinh.com/ski-central/JanuaryLearnToSki.cfm


Maine:
This week-   www.skimaine.com

This winter:  
http://www.wmtw.com/video/22537658/detail.html
http://www.sugarloaf.com/SkiSchool/maine_card.html


----------



## JonD (Jan 4, 2011)

*Rue La La Stratton*

Rue La La has GroupOn type deal on 2 for 1 Stratton X2 cards today. The X2 card is essentially a discount card with one non-holiday lift ticket. It looks like it's only blacked out MLK weekend and Feb vacation week. $79 for 2 Stratton lift tickets isn't bad. You can purchase up to 4 pairs.

Rue La La is a "members-only" site. But, to become a member all you need to do is ask, it's free to join. Click here for an invite(full disclosure: I get a $10 credit if you make a purchase after clicking on this) - http://www.ruelala.com/invite/jond44


----------



## fahz (Jan 4, 2011)

A direct link to the Hunter Mountain BOGO offer thru Lukoil/Getty

http://www.huntermtn.com/huntermtn/tickets-passes/getty-lukoil.aspx


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jan 4, 2011)

*Bumpity*



Moe Ghoul said:


> I have 3 primetime vouchers remaining for Gunstock. I picked up a baker's dozen (13) which averages around 52/ticket. No blackouts, good on weekends, expire at the end of this season. PM if any interest in purchasing. $150 for all 3, or $52 a piece.



Bump.


----------



## fahz (Jan 4, 2011)

Jiminy has some ecoupon mid-week deals 
http://www.jiminypeak.com/e-coupons
E-Coupons must be printed at least 24 hours before the date of use

    * 1/9/11 - $40 8-hour day or $30 Twilight Ticket
    * 1/12/11 - $25 8 hour day or $20 Twilight Ticket
    * 2/2/11 - $25 8 hour day or $20 Twilight Ticket
    * 2/6/11 - $40 8-hour day or $30 Twilight Ticket
    * 2/27/11 - $40 8-hour day or $30 Twilight Ticket
    * 3/9/11 - $25 8 hour day or $20 Twilight Ticket
    * 3/13/11 - $40 8-hour day or $30 Twilight Ticket
    * St. Patrick's Day! Thursday, March 17th - $17 8 hour day OR Twilight ticket
    * GET A Friend Skiing or Riding, You Ski FREE E-Coupon






billski said:


> I need to knock off Jiminy in Mass.  Anyone aware of any deals for a short-ski day midweek?
> They don't seem to offer many deals, except the VT travel card ($10 off) and a 4hour adult at $55 which is pretty steep.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 4, 2011)

mount snow - This week we've got some awesome deals students young and old! Thursday - College Students show your ID at the window for $29 lift tickets. Sunday it is Youth Pay Their Age Day. 18 & under pay your age for a ticket! 13 yrs old = $13


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 4, 2011)

$25 for Cannon this Friday: http://www.wxrv.com/upload/CannonMountain2011.gif


----------



## billski (Jan 4, 2011)

*Bolton Valley*

posted 1/4/11

I can't remember if I told anyone yet, but you should all know that lift tickets are just $19 for college students today. They'll stay $19 from Monday through Friday, this week and the next. I don't know why I keep these things to myself. I probably just like having a secret.


----------



## billski (Jan 5, 2011)

*Ski Maine Winter Activities Pass*

https://skimaine.com/cart_store.php
for $20:


*Alpine*


2 — $15 Off Coupons
	Valid at: Big Rock, Black Mtn of Maine, Camden Snow Bowl, Lost Valley and Mt. Abram
	These coupons are valid Weekends & Holiday time periods only on a full price adult lift ticket
3 — $10 Off Coupons
	Valid at: Saddleback, Shawnee Peak, Sugarloaf and Sunday River
	These coupons are blacked out on 12/25/10 to 1/2/11; 1/15/11 to 1/17/11; 2/19/11 to 2/27/11
1 — 50% Off Coupon
Valid at: Baker Mtn, Eaton Mtn, Hermon Mtn, Lonesome Pine Trails, Mt.  Jefferson, Powderhouse Hill, Quoggy Jo, Spruce Mtn and Titcomb Mtn


----------



## billski (Jan 5, 2011)

*ski Maine  Weekly contest*

http://www.skimainetoday.com/get-a-lift-ski-contest/

Enter for a chance to WIN a downhill ski/snowboard or cross-country  ski package! Each week four winners will come away with special prizes,  either special packages for families to learn how to ski, or for  families who already love to ski.
 To enter all you have to do is answer a simple question and submit it  to our panel of judges, and they will choose the top three submissions  for every week. This goes through January 29th, and you can enter each  week for a chance to win! Once you enter be sure to come back to vote  for your favorites, and possibly for your family and friends as well.  Read on for the Contest Rules, specifics on the prizes, and to submit your reason for why your family should win!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jan 5, 2011)

*bumpity*



Moe Ghoul said:


> I have 3 primetime vouchers remaining for Gunstock. I picked up a baker's dozen (13) which averages around 52/ticket. No blackouts, good on weekends, expire at the end of this season. PM if any interest in purchasing. $150 for all 3, or $52 a piece.



Bump


----------



## 57stevey (Jan 5, 2011)

*Black Mountain weekday pass for swap*

I have one pass from the CHAD card, valid Mon-Fri non-holiday for the duration of the season. Would like to swap for something on the 93 side (Sunapee, Ragged, Cannon, WV, ?) Not looking to sell. Thanks


----------



## soposkier (Jan 5, 2011)

http://www.boston.com/travel/explorene/specials/ski/gallery/janskideals/

The 92.5 River has some pretty good ones, although Cannon and Ragged are the only ones where you don't have to be in the 1st 100 to use the voucher.


----------



## 57stevey (Jan 5, 2011)

soposkier said:


> http://www.boston.com/travel/explorene/specials/ski/gallery/janskideals/
> 
> The 92.5 River has some pretty good ones, although Cannon and Ragged are the only ones where you don't have to be in the 1st 100 to use the voucher.



My niece is a part time jock, you'd think I would have known about this before now! (In her defense, she just had a baby a few days ago :grin: )


----------



## billski (Jan 5, 2011)

SUV Steve said:


> My niece is a part time jock, you'd think I would have known about this before now! (In her defense, she just had a baby a few days ago :grin: )


lame excuse.  Next thing you're gonna tell us is that she quit skiing?


----------



## billski (Jan 5, 2011)

*Boston Globe*

Swear to God, Boston Globe took all their content for this piece
http://www.boston.com/travel/explorene/specials/ski/gallery/janskideals/
right from this thread, with no credit!  How else would they have found all that stuff, some of it, pretty esoteric at best.  AZ should charge lurker admission to this thread!


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 5, 2011)

from Belleayre's site, haven't called to confirm but sounds like any club card will get you $10 off



> Ski Club Discounts-
> Live to ski and ski to live? Well, we have great news because Belleayre has a ski club discount! Receive $10 off a full or half day rack price ticket any day.


----------



## playoutside (Jan 5, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> from Belleayre's site, haven't called to confirm but sounds like any club card will get you $10 off


 

I've used this discount over the past few years.  Just show your club membership card with your name on it and they honor the discount.  Quite easy.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 6, 2011)

billski said:


> Swear to God, Boston Globe took all their content for this piece
> http://www.boston.com/travel/explorene/specials/ski/gallery/janskideals/
> right from this thread, with no credit!  How else would they have found all that stuff, some of it, pretty esoteric at best.  AZ should charge lurker admission to this thread!


They might have gotten some of that stuff here. But if they did that, they missed some much better deals for ones that cater to a very limited audience. The VT Travel Card surprised me that they found that one. Many of those deals have been around for quite some time and wouldn't seem unreasonable that marketing folks would have contacted the media to promote.


----------



## eclaire (Jan 6, 2011)

Waterville Valley is offering the $7 lift ticket again next Tuesday, 1/11.

From their Facebook page:
Your New England Pro football team has a bye this weekend from the playoffs.

But at Waterville Valley, there are no byes when it comes to you skiing and riding in Waterville Valley during the football season and our promo.

So for Tuesday January 11, 2011 we invite you to ski or ride for the same rate your hometown team held their last opponent to, $7!

At Waterville Valley we do not think that our fans should be penalized if your New England pro football team plays too well and gets a bye!

See you on the slopes!


----------



## 57stevey (Jan 6, 2011)

billski said:


> lame excuse.  Next thing you're gonna tell us is that she quit skiing?



Non-skier. Apparently I failed somewhere in my uncle-ing.


----------



## elks (Jan 6, 2011)

If you are in PA/NJ, give Blood get a free lift ticket to Jay Peak, Smuggler's Notch, Gore Mountain, Greek Peak
Loon, Mountain Creek, Bromley, Shawnee, Blue Mountain, Hunter, Hidden Valley, Jiminy Peak.  

http://www.pelicanpool.com/specials/blooddrive.html


----------



## rocojerry (Jan 6, 2011)

kelly001 said:


> If you are in PA/NJ, give Blood get a free lift ticket to Jay Peak, Smuggler's Notch, Gore Mountain, Greek Peak
> Loon, Mountain Creek, Bromley, Shawnee, Blue Mountain, Hunter, Hidden Valley, Jiminy Peak.
> 
> http://www.pelicanpool.com/specials/blooddrive.html



fine print, expired --


----------



## eclaire (Jan 7, 2011)

$35 lift ticket at Magic Mountain, must buy today:

http://www.buywithme.com/boston/dea...aign=2011_01_07_BOS_Magic_&_Beneski_3387_3348


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 7, 2011)

eclaire said:


> $35 lift ticket at Magic Mountain, must buy today:
> 
> http://www.buywithme.com/boston/dea...aign=2011_01_07_BOS_Magic_&_Beneski_3387_3348



Mine says it is good for 6 days 15 hrs
http://www.buywithme.com/boston/deals/3387-magic-mountain


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 7, 2011)

*Colby Alumni day at Sugarloaf*

Sat Jan 15th

Tickets $47 for adults, $37 for juniors (I'm assuming you can bring your kids)

https://secure.www.alumniconnections.com/olc/pub/CLY/events/CLY2309940.html


----------



## bousquet19 (Jan 7, 2011)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I'll be skiing Gunstock, maybe Cannon 12/26 -21/31. Any dealios available for lift tix that anyone is aware of? I assume there's nothing available during that week, since it's the magical holiday week of high profit motivation. But, if there is anything, a mention would be appreciated.
> 
> I've got another stack of those Lukoil coupons for JFBB, Attitash, Mt. Snow and Wildcat. Deal is as follows:
> 1. BOGO for Sundays in Jan thru March, excluding 1/16 and 2/20.
> ...



Many thanks for sharing the wealth, MG!  
Arrived today.

Woody


----------



## 57stevey (Jan 7, 2011)

bousquet19 said:


> Many thanks for sharing the wealth, MG!
> Arrived today.
> 
> Woody



+1, thanks Moe Ghoul!


----------



## fahz (Jan 10, 2011)

A number of deals on this Belleayre Mountain Calendar page but my favorite is below.  They don't sing for you but you do get to ski for free.  Did it last year and my birthday happened to be after the Catskills got feet of snow.  Plan on celebrating again with them if everything falls into place.

Ski for free on your birthday @ Belleaye Mountain!
http://www.belleayre.com/company/calendar.htm
Ski Free on Your Birthday!
If your birthday falls during the ski season Nov* - April* , Ski Free on your birthday. If your birthday is in the off season, follow the dates below.
May - Your birthdate in Dec.
June - Your birthdate in Jan.
July - Your birthdate in Jan.
Aug.* - Your birthdate in Feb.
Sept.* - Your birthdate in Feb.
Oct. - Your birthdate in March
* Nov.- If your birthday is before we open for the season, ski free in March on your birth date. If your birthday is in April ski for free in Dec on your birthdate. Call for details. If your birthday is Aug. 29-31 or Sept. 29-30, ski free on Feb. 28th.

Please bring photo ID with your birthdate.


----------



## jmorrison518 (Jan 11, 2011)

Didn't see this mentioned anywhere, but Price Chopper is selling two versions of a "Mountain Passbook".There are 2 versions, the "Family" and the "Big Mountain"


Price Chopper Mountain Passbook
Basically, you get 3 Sunday-Friday tickets for either $109 or $139


----------



## patricsaint (Jan 13, 2011)

For anyone that took advantage of the Descente jacket - 43 free lift ticket vouchers offer this year and wants to do a swap send me a PM.

I have vouchers for Hunter, Windham and Sunday River (and a bunch of others but not New England) available to trade for CO or UT vouchers.


----------



## fahz (Jan 13, 2011)

Couple of Whiteface deals - I think Gore also does the Coke deal.

Five select Sundays will feature $35 lift tickets, food & drink specials in the Cloudspin Lounge, fun slope-side games and more!
$35 Adult   |   $30 Teen   |   $25 Junior

Super Sunday Lineup:
December 12th	Stylin' Sunday
January 2nd	Island Madness
February 6th	Super Football Sunday
March 13th	Shamrock Sunday
April 3rd	Retro Sunday

February 6, 2011 -- Super Football Sunday at Whiteface
Lift Tickets are just $35 for adults, $30 for teens and $25 for juniors
On Mountain Scavenger Hunt. Hunt for gear from our favorite local ski shops: Cunninghams's Ski Barn, Maui North and Viking Ski Shop. Follow us on Facebook as clues are revealed throughout the day!
Party in the Cloudspin Lounge featuring Bud Light specials and Tailgating Games
Wear your favorite football jersey to win prizes at the Cloudspin Tailgate Party
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

$38 Lift Tickets
Present any Coca-Cola product at the Whiteface ticket office and get a lift ticket for $38 on Wednesdays ONLY. 

Offer is valid Wednesdays only from Opening Day, 2010 through Closing Day, Spring 2011. Not valid on 12/29/10. Cannot be combined with any other offers, programs, promotions, discounts or frequent skier products. Limit one ticket per can/bottle.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jan 13, 2011)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I have 3 primetime vouchers remaining for Gunstock. I picked up a baker's dozen (13) which averages around 52/ticket. No blackouts, good on weekends, expire at the end of this season. PM if any interest in purchasing. $150 for all 3, or $52 a piece.



Bump. Gunstock's gettin the goods..........


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jan 13, 2011)

bousquet19 said:


> Many thanks for sharing the wealth, MG!
> Arrived today.
> 
> Woody



Happy to help in a small way.


----------



## kickstand (Jan 13, 2011)

Look like Wildcat is back on Liftopia, along with a couple of new ones.  From an email I received on 1/11:

Liftopia is very happy to announce the return of Wildcat, one of our favorite resort partners, as well as two sweet new partners Attitash and Bretton Woods. All three resorts have great deals with limited quantities so lock in the best rates today!

Wildcat Lift Tickets from $39.99/day (37% off)

Attitash Lift Tickets from $39.99/day (37% off)

Bretton Woods Lift Tickets from $56.99/day (16% off)


----------



## fahz (Jan 13, 2011)

$15 TICKETS  -- January 26, 27, 28, 2011
SKIER/RIDER APPRECIATION DAYS - all tickets $15 for ALL 3 DAYS!!! 

http://www.plattekill.com/winter/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=42&Itemid=


----------



## gotr0 (Jan 13, 2011)

*Okemo*

Okemo has rolled out a bunch of deals, but the one I used recently (today) was the text alert.  I've gotten a text the last couple of weeks for a $50 midweek lift ticket.  I didn't think I would use it but lo and behold, I've had two snow days in a row and this came in handy for today.  You're only suppose to use it once as the employee instructed me to erase my text.  The deal is not as good as the online Thursday deal ($39), but I didn't know it would I would have a  day.


----------



## fahz (Jan 14, 2011)

From
http://www.boston.com/sports/other_sports/skiing/articles/2011/01/13/us_boarding_deaths_up/

Demo days coming
Waterville Valley has free telemark demos on Saturday from 8 a.m. to 2 p.m. A lift ticket or season pass is required to test equipment . . . Also on Saturday, Great Glen Trails has a 9 a.m. to 3 p.m. Nordic demo day . . . Bromley has $49 tickets for Monday’s Martin Luther King Jr., holiday, and the used Jan. 17 ticket can be presented later in the season for $10 off a separate weekend ticket or holiday ticket . . . Drivers of hybrid and alternative-fuel vehicles get a free Cranmore lift ticket on Jan. 22 in honor of Biodiesel Day . . . Sugarloaf has a winter triathlon Jan. 23. The event starts with a 1.5-kilometer ice skate, a 1.5-kilometer snowshoe circuit, then a 4-kilometer freestyle ski loop. Start time is 10:30 a.m. with a $15 entry fee . . . Jan. 25 is price rollback day at Mad River Glen, with tickets sliced to the 1948 rate of $3.50.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 14, 2011)

*Camelback 1/15 only*

Dress up like Captain Morgan and ski for FREE

http://www.skicamelback.com/SkiCame...alendar-of-Events/Dress-Like-the-Captain.aspx


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 18, 2011)

*Potter Brother has Flex Tickets this sunday for Plattekil*

http://www.potterbrothers.com/p-535-plattekill-mountain-flex-ticket.aspx good for like 28dollar to ski this Sunday and other days to for other Catskill ski hills


----------



## andyaxa (Jan 18, 2011)

*Sugarloaf @ Boston Groupon*

Not sure if it's a great deal or not....

http://www.groupon.com/deals/sugarl...tent=boston_deal_feed_with_updates_2011-01-07


----------



## billski (Jan 18, 2011)

*Ski Haus, Burlington MA*

May have been previously posted, but worth the bump.
Off site sales.
http://www.skihaus.com/services.htm#Tickets
Cranmore
WV, 
Ragged,
BW
Cannon
Sugarbush
Pats

Not stellar deals, but better than window.
Suggest you check Liftopia first.


----------



## billski (Jan 19, 2011)

*Okemo*

Get Lift Ticket Deals Online

Throughout the season, watch this page for value-packed online only lift ticket deals. We have some great lift ticket deals planned for the upcoming winter. What are Print @ Home tickets? Plus - don't forget to check out the Steals & Deals page for other ways to save on skiing and riding at Okemo Mountain Resort.

**All online tickets must be purchased 48 hours in advance
and may not be combined with other discounts, special price days or promotions.**

Buy Your One-Day Ticket Online and Pay Last Year's Rate

At the window

Online in Advance

Adult

Midweek

$74

$72

Weekend

$81

$79

Young Adult/Senior

Midweek

$65

$61

Weekend

$71

$69

Junior/Super Senior

Midweek

$50

$47

Weekend

$55

$53

Okemo Ladies' Days Tuesdays

Calling all Okemommas! Tuesdays are ladies' days at Okemo. Grab your mother, sister, grandmother and girlfriends and pre-buy your Tuesday lift ticket online for just $39. Once you purchase your ticket, redeem it on any Tuesday listed below.  Plus, all ladies can enjoy a special rate on private lessons for just $49! (Must call the Ski & Ride School in advance to book.)  Offer valid on:

Tuesdays Jan 4, 11, 18 & 25
Tuesdays Mar 1, 8, 22 & 29
Tuesday April 5th, just $29!
Buy online now!

Okemo Online Thursdays

Pre-buy your ticket for select Thursdays online and pay just $39. That's it, pretty simple.  Offer valid on:

Thursdays Jan 6, 13, 20 & 27
Thursdays Mar 3, 10, 24 & 31
Thursday April 7 just $29!
Buy online now!

Lift & Free Lunch

Pre-buy your Monday through Friday lift ticket online and we’ll provide lunch for FREE!  The lunch voucher ($20 total value) provided is valid for the same day as your lift ticket at ANY culinary location on the mountain!  Adults:  $74, Young Adults: $65 and Juniors: $50. Redeem your P@H ticket at any Ski & Ride School Desk to pickup your lunch voucher. Offer valid Monday through Friday January 31-February 11, 2011. Now available for purchase!

Multi-Day Motivator

Pre-buy your multi-day lift tickets online and get our best rates! 

Pay just $109 for a two-day midweek ticket redeemable Monday through Thursdays only from Jan 3- March 10, 2011.  Offer excludes Monday, January 17 and Monday through Friday, February 21-24, 2011. Now available for purchase.
Or, just $139 for a two-day weekend ticket, redeemable for Saturday/Sunday tickets between January 8th and Mar 19th, 2011. Offer excludes the weekends of Jan 15 & 16 and February 19 & 20, 2011. Now available for purchase.
Kids Rock FREE ticket offer

Parents: buy a regular priced Adult lift ticket and get a ticket for your child FREE (Ages 7-18 years) valid the same day. Limited to either one Junior or one Young Adult free ticket per paying adult. Child receiving free ticket must be present. Remember that children 6 & under ski free every day with a child’s lift ticket. Offer may not be combined with other discounts, special price days or promotions.  Must be purchased online, 48 hours in advance. 

Offer valid Monday through Friday non-holiday, January 18-28, 2011 and Monday through Friday Mar 21-31, 2011. Now available for purchase.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 20, 2011)

Flex tickets from Potter Brothers ski shops in mid Hudson Valley for NY catskill hills a lot of great dealshttp://potterbrothers.com/tickets.php             www.potterbrothers.com/tickets.php


----------



## eclaire (Jan 24, 2011)

*Waterville Valley $18 tomorrow*

Just posted by Waterville Valley:  Weatherman Tony predicts 18 degrees at the base Tues. am for Waterville Valley. Temperature Tuesday lift ticket rate on 1/25 will be $18.


----------



## fahz (Jan 24, 2011)

*Mad River Glen Ski for $3.50 Tuesday 1/25*

http://www.madriverglen.com/

Tuesday 1/25 is Roll Back the Clock Day, MRG's 63rd anniversary, when we roll back tickets prices to  the 1949 cost of just $3.50 - SERIOUSLY!


----------



## andyaxa (Jan 25, 2011)

*$49-Jay Peak...another Groupon*

Looks like they're only selling 100...limit of 6 per purchase.


http://www.groupon.com/deals/jay-pe...tent=boston_deal_feed_with_updates_2011-01-07


----------



## gotr0 (Jan 25, 2011)

andyaxa said:


> Looks like they're only selling 100...limit of 6 per purchase.
> 
> 
> http://www.groupon.com/deals/jay-pe...tent=boston_deal_feed_with_updates_2011-01-07



They need to sell at least 100 for the deal to be activated.  The voucher doesn't have any black out dates.  Deal expires tomorrow (1/26) night. Get them while you can!


----------



## billski (Jan 25, 2011)

andyaxa said:


> Looks like they're only selling 100...limit of 6 per purchase.
> 
> 
> http://www.groupon.com/deals/jay-pe...tent=boston_deal_feed_with_updates_2011-01-07




How did you find this?  My auto email alert didn't get it, and I can't find it by browsing their web.  Is there another subscription I'm missing?  thanks!


----------



## andyaxa (Jan 25, 2011)

Hmmmm....strange. It just came in through my daily Boston email offer. Do you get it here? http://www.groupon.com/boston Maybe a cache thing?

54 remaining....to enable the deal


----------



## billski (Jan 25, 2011)

andyaxa said:


> Hmmmm....strange. It just came in through my daily Boston email offer. Do you get it here? http://www.groupon.com/boston Maybe a cache thing?
> 
> 54 remaining....to enable the deal


 
It WAS a cache thing.  Egads & thanks!


----------



## soulseller (Jan 25, 2011)

andyaxa said:


> Looks like they're only selling 100...limit of 6 per purchase.
> 
> 
> http://www.groupon.com/deals/jay-pe...tent=boston_deal_feed_with_updates_2011-01-07



Thanks, I just picked up 4.


----------



## gotr0 (Jan 26, 2011)

*SR*

Two day/two night ski package for two at the Snow Cap Inn and Sunday River, including lodging, lift tickets and lessons (up to $830 value) for $399

Deal expires 1/31

Fine print:
• Expires: Apr 2, 2011
• May buy multiple Saves to book consecutive nights, for repeat visits, additional rooms or gifts
• Reservations required and subject to availability. Add 2 additional occupants to room for $18 per person at time of reservation
• Please note, Fri. and Sat. nights are required if staying over a weekend. Save not valid 2/18/11-2/24/11
• Tax not included in Save price
• Not to be combined with other offers
• Save voucher valid beginning day after purchase


----------



## gotr0 (Jan 26, 2011)

Okemo is putting a promo for fb fans.  On Jan, 30 get a lift ticket in advanced for $59, must become a fan and buy 48 hours in advance online.


----------



## gotr0 (Jan 26, 2011)

Feb 14 Waterville will have $20 lift tickets for fb fans.


----------



## VR17 (Jan 26, 2011)

Big Tupper is only $15/day. Unfortunately this year you will be getting what you pay for. No snowmaking and not much natural means bring your Rock Skis. Pretty thin on top, short runs and only a few moderate short pitches on the tops of the trails. Kind of sad for the Volunteers running it, last year they lucked out with snow and no big thaws. They have plans to open the top chair but they are going to need a lot more snow to see that happen. Best of Luck.


----------



## skibos (Jan 26, 2011)

*Discount Sunday River ski package.*

I just found this great package for two at Sunday River on one of the group buying sites called Eversave.com.  http://eversave.com/share/sBF7

Details:

Two nights' stay at the slop side Snow Cap Inn, two two-day adult lift tickets at Sunday River, plus two ski or snowboard clinics per person

Here is the link: http://eversave.com/share/sBF7


----------



## billski (Jan 26, 2011)

*whiteface*

*[FONT=&quot]Whiteface
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Lift Tickets[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: $35 adult, $30 teen, $25 junior[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]

Superbowl Sunday Feb 6th


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.wblm.com/goout.asp?u=http://cbpme.incentrev.com/
Saddleback - $25


----------



## Mildcat (Jan 27, 2011)

Smellytele said:


> http://www.wblm.com/goout.asp?u=http://cbpme.incentrev.com/
> Saddleback - $25



Went there at 8:32 and there were 41 of 100 tix left, by the time I finished filling out my billing info they were sold out. :sad:


----------



## KevinS (Jan 28, 2011)

There is currently a Groupon deal to Jay Peak for $45

http://www.groupon.com/deals/jay-peak-new-york-city?c=dnb&p=11

25 tickets left at that price. Ends in 2 days.


----------



## billski (Jan 28, 2011)

[FONT=&quot]$50 for Two One-Day Passes and Two Reusable Lift Cards at Hickory Ski Center in Warrensburg

Groupon deal, albany section.  Next two days.  expires ~ 1/23
[/FONT]


----------



## puckoach (Jan 31, 2011)

Superbowl Sunday  Feb 6th  Cannon  Two for $67


----------



## billski (Jan 31, 2011)

*Wildcat*

*Just  loaded a limited number of $50 single full-day lift tickets for  Superbowl Sunday. Get 'em quick before those sell-out and the price goes  up
(liftopia)
*


----------



## WWF-VT (Jan 31, 2011)

Limited number of $45 tickets for Sugarbush on Super Bowl sunday

http://www.sugarbush.com/vermont-skiing-snowboarding/discount-lift-tickets#super


----------



## WWF-VT (Feb 1, 2011)

On Wednesday February 2, Stowe Mountain Resort will celebrate (at least) six or more weeks of winter with a special Ground Hog promotion, or as we say here in VT, ‘Woodchuck’ Day. 

Single day lift tickets will be only $39.


----------



## Skimaine (Feb 1, 2011)

Sugarloaf

Savings Bank of Maine Day 
Our friends at the Savings Bank of Maine are almost as excited about the upcoming snow as we are, and this Sunday, February 6 is our second Savings Bank of Maine Day. Just use your Savings Bank of Maine credit or debit card to purchase a full-day lift ticket, and you’ll save $20 instantly. Don’t have a card? Visit Savings Bank of Maine here to learn more.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 2, 2011)

$45 for One Lift Ticket at Jay Peak Resort  http://www.groupon.com/deals/jay-pe...m&utm_content=portland-me_interleaved_sidebar


----------



## Bostonian (Feb 2, 2011)

snagged the last $23 liftopia ticket for Waterville tomorrow


----------



## Jisch (Feb 3, 2011)

February 4th at Bromley: Women - Show us a picture of your kid and ski or ride all day for a $15 donation to the VT-NH Affiliate of the Susan G. Komen Breast Cancer Foundation.


----------



## lerops (Feb 3, 2011)

Discount tickets for NY mountains:

http://www.skiandrideny.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=78&Itemid=28


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 3, 2011)

lerops said:


> Discount tickets for NY mountains:
> 
> http://www.skiandrideny.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=78&Itemid=28



Some of these seem so good to be true it's scary.  Is this a new, short-term offer, or are these always here?  

The other thing that scares me is it says the tickets are good for  "a minimum of 4 hours" (meaning 1/2 day tickets), but when I click to buy it doesnt say what it is.


----------



## billski (Feb 4, 2011)

Enter drawing for Woodstock Inn/S6 

All entrants get onde $15 off ticket good at

*Participating Resorts*

*Northern Vermont*
Bolton Valley Resort, Burke Mountain, Jay Peak Resort, Smugglers' Notch Resort *Central Vermont*
Killington, Mad River Glen, Middlebury College Snow Bowl, Sugarbush Resort *Southern Vermont*
Magic Mountain, Mount Snow Resort, Okemo Mountain Resort, Stratton Mountain Resort

http://www.pathtovermont.com/

got mine.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 7, 2011)

Belleayre - buy 1 get 1 free on thurs - 2/10/11

check facebook for details but basically print this and bring with you.


----------



## Anklebiter (Feb 8, 2011)

*Cranmore on Valentine's day*

Not sure if this has been posted already. Cranmore has $14 Valentine's day lift tickets, when purchased online.


----------



## lerops (Feb 9, 2011)

I got a mailing from Discover card that if you pay with Discover at Hunter, you get one ticket free for one you buy.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 9, 2011)

$20 Liftopia.com gift card on Steep and Cheap for $10 right now!


----------



## billski (Feb 9, 2011)

Mount snow
March 17, St. P's day $17 tix


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 9, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> $20 Liftopia.com gift card on Steep and Cheap for $10 right now!



Already gone, I guess they didnt have much inventory on that one.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 9, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> Already gone, I guess they didnt have much inventory on that one.


They had 200 available, limit one per person.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 9, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> They had 200 available, limit one per person.



Damn! Too bad I missed out...

-w


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 9, 2011)

Was the steep and cheap deal for all ski areas I'm just wanted to know?


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 9, 2011)

Scotty said:


> Was the steep and cheap deal for all ski areas I'm just wanted to know?



It was a Liftopia.com deal.


----------



## gotr0 (Feb 10, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> It was a Liftopia.com deal.



I snagged one on whiskey militia yesterday.


----------



## fahz (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey those that have Facebook accounts why not add Plattekill - might be worth a free day of skiing

Plattekill Mountain
Ski Plattekill is having a contest and the object is to grow there facebook fans to 2,000 by Feb 28th! If they reach that goal, they will have a FACEBOOK FAN DAY (date tbd) and give EVERY PLATTY FB fan a FREE TICKET to Ski Plattekill!!! ... 1300+ fans now, If your a skier boarder check them out (Copy this into your Status Bar)


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 14, 2011)

*Golf and Ski Warehouse Free Tune*

http://www.golfskiwarehouse.com/newsletter.html
FREE Deluxe Ski or Snowboard Tune

Once again, February is FREE deluxe tune month at Golf & Ski Warehouse for all of our valued All-Star Rewards members. You will receive one free deluxe ski or snowboard tune per family member. This special FREE offer expires 2/28/11, so take advantage today!

This year, we ask that you please bring in a non-perishable food item to donate to local food shelves for each free tune. Your generosity will help people in need at the following programs:

•Upper Valley Haven in White River Junction, VT
•Florence House women’s shelter in Portland, ME
•Food Pantry and Assistance at Corpus Christi in Nashua, NH
•Seacoast Family Food Pantry of New Hampshire

I dropped my sticks off yesterday on the way home from Maine and they happily took my skis and the 3 cans I brought in. Be ready on Thursday....nice value as my edges are getting pretty marginal with 30+ days on them since the last time they were touched.


----------



## Skimaine (Feb 14, 2011)

The Ski Rack (Bangor, ME) customer appreciation day lined-up for February 27th at the Loaf.  $35 lift tickets.


----------



## rorvis (Feb 14, 2011)

*Free Ski at Black Mtn Maine*

Free skiing, Black Mountain in Rumford, Maine
Friday February 18 sponsored by Franklin Savings Bank 
TIME: 4 - 9 pm including tubing

http://skiblackmountain.org/


----------



## SKI-3PO (Feb 14, 2011)

I have 2 Black Mountain, NH midweek/non-holiday tickets from Ride & Ski New England cards that I probably won't be able to use.  I'll give them away - 1 person each, FCFS, if you PM me your mailing address and promise to post a trip report.


----------



## elks (Feb 15, 2011)

$38 Smugglers Notch lift tickets at Groupon Boston.  http://www.groupon.com/r/uu7505911


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 15, 2011)

Skimaine said:


> The Ski Rack (Bangor, ME) customer appreciation day lined-up for February 27th at the Loaf.  $35 lift tickets.



More details on this? How does one take advantage of this? Some coupon picked up at the store or "Like" them on Facebook or?
Planning to be at the Loaf on Sunday and if I could delay using my last Warren Miller 2 for 1 that would be great.


----------



## Skimaine (Feb 15, 2011)

xwhaler said:


> More details on this? How does one take advantage of this? Some coupon picked up at the store or "Like" them on Facebook or?
> Planning to be at the Loaf on Sunday and if I could delay using my last Warren Miller 2 for 1 that would be great.



They only have a poster in the store.  Nothing on FB or their website.  I would call them, but it still may require a visit to the store.


----------



## soulseller (Feb 15, 2011)

$38 Smuggs tix on Boston Groupon today.


I also have 1 Jay Peak Groupon ticket left that I would happily sell for the $45 I paid for it, message me if interested.


----------



## andyaxa (Feb 15, 2011)

*Buy Oatmeal and Get Free Lift tickets*

http://weei.radiotown.com/contests/quaker/
Buy 4 boxes of oatmeal at Shaws in the next 3 days and get a free ticket to Waterville or Wachusett...can't tell if you can choose or not.


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 16, 2011)

andyaxa said:


> http://weei.radiotown.com/contests/quaker/
> Buy 4 boxes of oatmeal at Shaws in the next 3 days and get a free ticket to Waterville or Wachusett...can't tell if you can choose or not.



I stopped last night at Shaws and picked up 8 boxes of Oatmeal currently on sale 2 for $5. Went through as 2 transactions as the offer indicated limit 2 per household. 
The mail in sheet prints out with the receipt and it does give an option to select your 1st preference. I circled Waterville on both slips and mailed 2 envelopes this AM.

Be interesting to see if I get any tickets or some combo of Wa-Wa/Waterville.
I won't be able to use the Wa-Wa voucher so if anyone ended up with WV that wanted Wa-Wa let me know.


----------



## gotr0 (Feb 16, 2011)

From Wa-wa's fb: Wear your youth, school or club hockey jersey/jacket tonight to get $10 off your night lift ticket or 1-Day Learn to Turn Package! OH, and bring your camera 'cause Boston Bruins Mascot Blades will be here from 6-8pm!

https://www.wachusett.com/EventsActivities/CalendarofEvents/HubHockeyNights/tabid/629/Default.aspx


----------



## billski (Feb 16, 2011)

*Have a 25 cent ski day at Cochrans! 3/5/11*

*Happy 50th Anniversary to Cochran's Ski Area!!! On Saturday, March 5th, we'll roll back the clock to 1961 prices.  All lift tickets will be 25 cents...that's right, 25 cents!  Join us for a day of celebrating America's first non-profit ski area.  We'll have a vintage 1960's slalom race (2:00)
Source: http://www.cochranskiarea.com/

*


----------



## billski (Feb 17, 2011)

Groupon:

[FONT=&quot]$45 for One Lift Ticket at Jay Peak Resort (Up to $69 Value)[/FONT]


----------



## EOS (Feb 17, 2011)

andyaxa said:


> http://weei.radiotown.com/contests/quaker/
> Buy 4 boxes of oatmeal at Shaws in the next 3 days and get a free ticket to Waterville or Wachusett...can't tell if you can choose or not.



*THANK YOU!!*
I bought 4 boxes yesterday, no signage at all in the aisle about the deal, went and checked out, the cashier handed me the paperwork that printed out of the coupon printer to fill out and send in for my free ticket! 

Hopefully the ticket gets here before spring....


----------



## elks (Feb 17, 2011)

andyaxa said:


> http://weei.radiotown.com/contests/quaker/
> Buy 4 boxes of oatmeal at Shaws in the next 3 days and get a free ticket to Waterville or Wachusett...can't tell if you can choose or not.



Sweet deal for sure!  Thank YOU! :beer:


----------



## andyaxa (Feb 17, 2011)

Yah, the oatmeal deal makes sense even if you don't like oatmeal, still worth it. Take it to your local food pantry...help out PLUS get a free ticket.

Looks like Jay has been hitting Groupon pretty hard this year.


----------



## billski (Feb 17, 2011)

smuggs tix today only at groupon - select Albany, more deals.


----------



## gotr0 (Feb 20, 2011)

End the winter in style with a two-night stay at the cozy Dexter's Inn and two-day lift pass for two at nearby Mount Sunapee! ($583 value) for $249.

http://eversave.com/share/KeI0


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 21, 2011)

http://www.pathtovermont.com/ free mid week lift tickets and lodging to Suicide Six,also other discount worth entering for sure,and they email you a coupon for 15dollar off most of the ski mountains in Vermont,midweek


----------



## billski (Feb 21, 2011)

*Ken Jones demo day @ Sunapee*

Ken Jones ski shop, Nashua NH is sponsoring a demo day at Sunapee on Thursday March 10th.  $35 includes all day lift ticket, lunch and demos of next year's products.
Must purchase in advance at the shop.


----------



## billski (Feb 21, 2011)

*Ken Jones off-site ticket sale for select NH areas*

Bretton Woods - $8 off going rate for the day (including holidays)
Cranmore - Adult anytime - price unspecified
Waterville - Adult anytime - $12 off
Ragged $8 off going rate for the day (holidays unknown)
Cannon $11 of adult, $6 off junior (holidays unknown)
Pat's Peak, $13 off (holidays unknown)

Ken Jones, Nashua NH
Must buy at the store.


----------



## 57stevey (Feb 22, 2011)

billski said:


> Ken Jones ski shop, Nashua NH is sponsoring a demo day at Sunapee on Thursday March 10th.  $35 includes all day lift ticket, lunch and demos of next year's products.
> Must purchase in advance at the shop.



Great event. Pretty sure I bought online last year.


----------



## billski (Feb 22, 2011)

Exclusively on SkiTheEast.net, today through Feb. 27 all Meathead titles have been reduced to just $9.95!


----------



## fahz (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey all those with Facebook accounts about 200 more to go could use some help to ski free and if you like you can participate in a free day also

http://www.facebook.com/Plattekill
Plattekill Mountain
Ski Plattekill is having a contest and the object is to grow there facebook fans to 2,000 by Feb 28th! If they reach that goal, they will have a FACEBOOK FAN DAY (date tbd) and give EVERY PLATTY FB fan a FREE TICKET to Ski Plattekill!!! ... 1700+ fans now, If your a skier boarder check them out


----------



## SKI-3PO (Feb 22, 2011)

Still one left.



SKI-3PO said:


> I have 2 Black Mountain, NH midweek/non-holiday tickets from Ride & Ski New England cards that I probably won't be able to use.  I'll give them away - 1 person each, FCFS, if you PM me your mailing address and promise to post a trip report.


----------



## jrskibum (Feb 23, 2011)

SKI-3PO said:


> I have 2 Black Mountain, NH midweek/non-holiday tickets from Ride & Ski New England cards that I probably won't be able to use.  I'll give them away - 1 person each, FCFS, if you PM me your mailing address and promise to post a trip report.



I would be interested in the Black Mtn NH ticket you have.  Thanks


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Feb 25, 2011)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I have 3 primetime vouchers remaining for Gunstock. I picked up a baker's dozen (13) which averages around 52/ticket. No blackouts, good on weekends, expire at the end of this season. PM if any interest in purchasing. $120 for all 3.



Bump for $120 all 3. HD333 PM'd me last week for them, didn't see the PM til today, looks like he already did the Gunstock trip.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Feb 26, 2011)

*sold*


----------



## SKI-3PO (Feb 27, 2011)

FREE Greene card gets you a BOGO midweek ticket at Hunter and Windham, plus other non skiing discounts through the summer.

http://www.greenetourism.com/greene-card


----------



## gotr0 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Pico for $29*

Pico lift tickets on buywithme.

Deal Terms

    * Buy as many vouchers as you’d like.
    * Exchange voucher for a lift ticket at the Pico Ticket Sales Center.
    * Cannot be combined with other offers or promotions.
    * Voucher not valid until the day after purchase.
    * Promotional value expires 03/27/2011 (end of season).


----------



## HD333 (Mar 2, 2011)

*VW Day 3/6 @ Gunstock*

Drive a VW to the Mountian and get 2 free tickets for Sunday March 6th.

8:00am - 12:00 The first 200 Guests who drive a VW to Gunstock will receive a packet with two lift tickets for the day along with a race bib for NASTAR and other goodies. 

NASTAR race will be held from 12-3pm - race against other volkswagen owners. 

To use Nastar just have to show VW Bib at the top of Nastar and turn in Waiver…. NO fee is charged to VW guests….


----------



## billski (Mar 2, 2011)

HD333 said:


> Drive a VW to the Mountian and get 2 free tickets for Sunday March 6th.
> 
> 8:00am - 12:00 The first 200 Guests who drive a VW to Gunstock will receive a packet with two lift tickets for the day along with a race bib for NASTAR and other goodies.
> 
> ...



Anyone got a spare VW sticker?:razz:


----------



## gotr0 (Mar 2, 2011)

Berkshire East $25 or $35 All Day Lift Ticket Special 

Berkshire East Ski Resort, located in the north western corner of Massachusetts, is one of the largest alpine ski areas in southern New England.  With 45 trails from beginner to extreme, Berkshire East features the steepest expert terrain and longest beginner trails south of Vermont, day and night. 

Come check out Berkshire East with this Spring Ski Special just for AAA members!

Must print out form in the link


----------



## gotr0 (Mar 4, 2011)

*One Lift Ticket to Wachusett Mountain plus a chance to win part of $5000*

$25 only good for today.

http://www.thelocaldeal.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=433


----------



## HD333 (Mar 4, 2011)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Bump for $120 all 3. HD333 PM'd me last week for them, didn't see the PM til today, looks like he already did the Gunstock trip.



Props to Moe Ghoul.  Hooked me up with some discounted tix so I can treat some friends this weekend. Communication was good throughout the process.


----------



## john1200c (Mar 4, 2011)

Attitash/Wildcat - $17 on Saint Patty's Day


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 4, 2011)

mount snow - $17 on St. Pat's day
http://mountsnow.com/events/stpattys/


----------



## 57stevey (Mar 6, 2011)

*Freebies*

*Update - BOGO's are spoken for. Black Mtn still on the board.*

I have one CHAD pass for Black Mtn NH (Mon-Fri thru close) and a couple of the Lukoil Mt Snow/Attitash/Wildcat BOGOs (Sun-Fri thru 3/31) that I got courtesy of Moe Ghoul that it turns out I will not be able to use, would like to pass on. PM me.


----------



## gotr0 (Mar 7, 2011)

*$40 for Lift Ticket ($69 Value) or $144 for One-Night Weeknight Ski-and-Stay Package*

Waterville Valley tickets on Groupon:

    * For $40, you get one adult lift ticket (a $69 value). This option must be redeemed by April 10, 2011.
    * For $144, you get a ski-and-stay package for two, which includes one night of lodging at the Town Square Condominiums and two adult lift tickets (a $288 value). Lodging is valid Sundays through Thursdays; lift tickets are valid Mondays through Fridays. This option must be redeemed by December 20, 2011.

There doesn't seem to be an expiration date.  Probably expires the end of this season.


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 8, 2011)

Sugarbush $9.25 on March 11 through promotion with WXRV 92.5 The River radio station

http://www.wxrv.com/upload/SBcoupon2.jpg


----------



## steve22 (Mar 9, 2011)

Ski NH posted a bunch of news deals/events here:

http://www.skinh.com/lift-ticket-deals/index.cfm

Highlights include $35 Fridays in March for Attitash and Wildcat, $25 Wed/Thurs at Waterville

StPats at Stowe for $39 listed here:

http://www.boston.com/travel/explorene/specials/ski/gallery/marchevents?pg=12


----------



## HD333 (Mar 9, 2011)

4/1 $1 @ Waterville, anyone gone in the past?  Is it a mob scene?  Trying to set up a day trip if it will be worth it.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 9, 2011)

HD333 said:


> 4/1 $1 @ Waterville, anyone gone in the past?  Is it a mob scene?  Trying to set up a day trip if it will be worth it.



That might be worth taking a day off for me if the weather is good. Even if I can just get a couple hours in up there.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 9, 2011)

okemo 
$10 and 3 canned goods for a lift ticket on April 1.


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 9, 2011)

I don't know if this necessarily qualifies as skiing on the cheap but here's a good deal for a midweek stay at the Balsams for next week. You have to "like" them on Facebook first though.

http://thebalsams.com/fanoffer_spring_skiing


----------



## 2sons (Mar 9, 2011)

Liftopia $20 gift cards for 10 bucks now on steep and cheap


----------



## 57stevey (Mar 9, 2011)

HD333 said:


> 4/1 $1 @ Waterville, anyone gone in the past?  Is it a mob scene?  Trying to set up a day trip if it will be worth it.



I've gone twice and it's not too bad if there are plenty of trails open. I've seen worse on a midwinter weekend day, put it that way.


----------



## Rambo (Mar 13, 2011)

Camelback - PA ski resort is offering one FREE lift ticket to season passholders from any other ski resort. It's called Alien promotion... 1 free lift ticket and you get a free Camel-card ($49 value) to use for more visits till they close.

http://www.skicamelback.com/SkiCamelback/Tickets-and-Passes/Card-Products.aspx


----------



## mlkrgr (Mar 15, 2011)

Nacski bus to Jay not bad at $62 for first 25 seats on bus (price increases $10 after that) and lift ticket on 3/20 if you can make it to Braintree for the 5:20 am departure or Woburn for the 6 am departure. Never tried that resort (but is on my list with all the raves I hear about it) and I'm encouraging some other people to book for people to have fun skiing with. Plus, $3 in frequent skier points for every trip taken and you can redeem them after 17 trips. I intend to book it soon. My member ID is MA80873413; I guess I owe you a beer if you enter it and take a trip as I get $5 off my next trip.


----------



## mlkrgr (Mar 18, 2011)

mlkrgr said:


> Nacski bus to Jay not bad at $62 for first 25 seats on bus (price increases $10 after that) and lift ticket on 3/20 if you can make it to Braintree for the 5:20 am departure or Woburn for the 6 am departure. Never tried that resort (but is on my list with all the raves I hear about it) and I'm encouraging some other people to book for people to have fun skiing with. Plus, $3 in frequent skier points for every trip taken and you can redeem them after 17 trips. I intend to book it soon. My member ID is MA80873413; I guess I owe you a beer if you enter it and take a trip as I get $5 off my next trip.



I just got an email lift and lodging packages start at $39 at Stratton beginning March 21. Must call to get the price.


----------



## JonD (Mar 19, 2011)

Rue Lala has Stratton tickets for $39, good until April 10th, no blackouts. Rue La La is a "members-only" site. But, to become a member all you need to do is ask, it's free to join. Click here for an invite(full disclosure: I get a $10 credit if you make a purchase after clicking on this) - http://www.ruelala.com/invite/jond44


----------



## brcski (Mar 20, 2011)

I have 2 midweek passes to Black Mountain, NH good until the end of season.  PM me if you are interested and I'll mail them out.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 20, 2011)

ski for free @ Mohawk (in CT) on March 27, their last day of the season.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 21, 2011)

*Hunter 3/27 - $25 Any passholder day*

Link:  http://www.huntermtn.com/huntermtn/calendar.aspx?mode=detail&eventId=season_passholder_day&filter=



> On Sunday March 27, 2011, bring your valid season pass from any mountain to Hunter and get a $25 lift ticket! Just bring your valid 2010-2011 season pass from any other ski area to the Snowsports Services Desk in the Ticket Center for your discounted lift ticket


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 21, 2011)

$26 tix @ Hunter this Saturday for Facebook fans

http://www.huntermtn.com/huntermtn/info/facebook_promo.aspx


----------



## 57stevey (Mar 23, 2011)

SUV Steve said:


> *Update - BOGO's are spoken for. Black Mtn still on the board.*
> 
> I have one CHAD pass for Black Mtn NH (Mon-Fri thru close) and a couple of the Lukoil Mt Snow/Attitash/Wildcat BOGOs (Sun-Fri thru 3/31) that I got courtesy of Moe Ghoul that it turns out I will not be able to use, would like to pass on. PM me.



bump


----------



## soposkier (Mar 25, 2011)

http://www.boston.com/travel/explorene/specials/ski/gallery/aprildeals/?p1=Upbox_links

Think Waterville will be obnoxiously crowded for April 1?


----------



## Rushski (Mar 29, 2011)

Cannon two-for-one until end of season...
http://www.cannonmt.com/snowreport.html


----------



## makimono (Apr 3, 2011)

Sunapee on Sunday 4/10 = $30 with 5 canned goods: http://www.mountsunapee.com/mtsunap....asp?action=view&id=391&date=4/10/2011#events


----------



## makimono (Apr 3, 2011)

Waterville Valley - Friday 4/9 = $1

http://www.waterville.com/winter/lift-ticket-rates


----------



## ATSD (Apr 4, 2011)

I have two (2) vouchers to Plattekill that are valid thru 12/1/2011.  They indicate Friday or Sunday on them.  I'll send em to anyone that wants them.


----------



## billski (Apr 4, 2011)

*Groupon*

The Groupon offers are useless.  Time to unsubscribe.  Body treatments.  Cosmetic treatments.

BTW, the Ski Haus groupon I bought expired on March 1st.  I lost $20 who'da thought peeps would be skiing after that.:evil:


----------



## ATSD (Apr 4, 2011)

billski said:


> The Groupon offers are useless.  Time to unsubscribe.  Body treatments.  Cosmetic treatments.
> 
> BTW, the Ski Haus groupon I bought expired on March 1st.  I lost $20 who'da thought peeps would be skiing after that.:evil:



These aren't from groupon.  I got them from Saranac in an online entry.


----------



## billski (Apr 4, 2011)

ATSD said:


> These aren't from groupon.  I got them from Saranac in an online entry.




They sure are.  Do you want me to send you the emails?  I still have them.


----------



## billski (Apr 4, 2011)

Two Bolton - Free
One Magic - Free

PM me


----------



## ATSD (Apr 4, 2011)

billski said:


> They sure are.  Do you want me to send you the emails?  I still have them.



All I know is that I entered an online contest and won them.  Saranac sent them to me to late for me to use, so I'm offering them up if anyone else can use them.


----------



## WJenness (Apr 4, 2011)

ATSD said:


> All I know is that I entered an online contest and won them.  Saranac sent them to me to late for me to use, so I'm offering them up if anyone else can use them.



Bill's post was not in response to yours.

I think that's where the confusion got started.

-w


----------



## WJenness (Apr 4, 2011)

billski said:


> BTW, the Ski Haus groupon I bought expired on March 1st.  I lost $20 who'da thought peeps would be skiing after that.:evil:



Yeah, I drove by there a week or so ago to have my skis waxed (thanks to the groupon putting you in the 'wax club')... But the store was ripped apart and they were setting up Patio furniture (Their summer business) :-( 

I could still see a few ski jackets from the door, but I didn't even bother getting out of the car.

Oh well.

-w


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 4, 2011)

ATSD said:


> I have two (2) vouchers to Plattekill that are valid thru 12/1/2011.  They indicate Friday or Sunday on them.  I'll send em to anyone that wants them.



Anyone claim these yet?  I'll use 'em.


----------



## abc (Apr 4, 2011)

A lot of the resorts are dropping their lift prices. Go ahead and post them here, for those of us who are still skiing (into May)...

Those I know of: 

Hunter: $25
Bretton Woods $39

Feel free to add to the list.


----------



## gotr0 (Apr 6, 2011)

WJenness said:


> Yeah, I drove by there a week or so ago to have my skis waxed (thanks to the groupon putting you in the 'wax club')... But the store was ripped apart and they were setting up Patio furniture (Their summer business) :-(
> 
> I could still see a few ski jackets from the door, but I didn't even bother getting out of the car.
> 
> ...



Yea, I went there second to last week of March and got confused too, but when you go in there's another room to the left with all the snow sports gear.  I stopped by today and they helped me find a screw for my binding even though they packed all the gloves in the main section of the store but all of the skis and snowboard gear was still in the side room.  You could still try to use the groupon, if it hasn't expired yet.

There are lots of discounts for anyone looking for a deal.


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 14, 2011)

*Sunday River---Ski Free 4/24*

From their website:

Then the following weekend we're celebrating Easter, and in keeping with Sunday River tradition *we'll have free skiing and riding on Sunday to mark the last day of the season.*

Prob a moot point given most folks' family comittments that day but felt it was worth mentioning all the same.


----------



## abc (Apr 15, 2011)

xwhaler said:


> From their website:
> 
> Then the following weekend we're celebrating Easter, and in keeping with Sunday River tradition *we'll have free skiing and riding on Sunday to mark the last day of the season.*
> 
> Prob a moot point given most folks' family comittments that day but felt it was worth mentioning all the same.


Not for those of us who're from non-religious families! 

If the weather looks good on that weekend, I'd definitely consider taking advantage of it.


----------



## win (Apr 15, 2011)

2 for 1 tickets at Sugarbush by presenting season pass from any other resort. Check out details on sugarbush.com.  Sugarbush will be open every day through Easter Sunday - and maybe weekends after that.


----------



## billski (Nov 28, 2011)

pepperdawg said:


> WCCC Radio in Hartford has 1/2 Magic Tix again this year on their website - $29.50




Catamount Ski Resort - 2 Lift Tickets $122 Value
BIG MOUNTAIN... SMALL WAITS! A pair of ski passes good anytime , including Weekends & Holidays (regularly valued at $61 each)!  There's so much...
$61.00

Magic Mountain Ski Resort - $59 Value Lift Ticket
1 Lift Ticket, good anytime, to ski & ride at Magic Mountain Ski Area during the 2011/2012 Winter Season! Stats & Facts: Longest Run: Wizard...
$29.50

Otis Ridge - $60 Value Pair of Lift Tickets
A pair of tickets for $30 -  two tickets for the price of one for the 2011-2012 ski season! *limited time only Otis Ridge offers a $99 ski pass good...
$30.00

Add: 

The Cutting Edge Snowboard Shop - $50 Value Gift Card
For over twenty years The Cutting Edge has set you up right!  With industry leading brands of skateboards, bicycles, and snowboards. The Cutting Edge...
$25.00



Woodbury Ski Area - $39 Value Lift Ticket
Lift Ticket good for any day/anytime skiing or riding or (1) 3 hour tubing pass. Woodbury Ski Area nestled in the Litchfield Hills of Connecticut is...
$19.50


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 28, 2011)

billski said:


> Catamount Ski Resort - 2 Lift Tickets $122 Value
> BIG MOUNTAIN... SMALL WAITS! A pair of ski passes good anytime , including Weekends & Holidays (regularly valued at $61 each)!  There's so much...
> $61.00
> 
> ...



Thanks, I just checked yesterday for the Magic deal, must of just went up today. I ordered a couple.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 28, 2011)

billski said:


> Catamount Ski Resort - 2 Lift Tickets $122 Value
> BIG MOUNTAIN... SMALL WAITS! A pair of ski passes good anytime , including Weekends & Holidays (regularly valued at $61 each)!  There's so much...
> $61.00
> 
> ...




Bill, you should post it in this year thread


----------



## billski (Nov 28, 2011)

Ha!  How'd I do that?


----------

